# 2017 Wig Challenge



## trclemons (Dec 17, 2016)

*WELCOME TO THE 2017 WIG CHALLENGE! *​
Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.


*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

5. *Current Hair Length:*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:*

7. *Starting Photo*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


 *LET'S DO THIS LADIES!!!* ​


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2016)

Okay this year I am in since I'm a consistent wig wearer.


*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? The whole year with a week break here and there.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Weekly deep conditioning, 2-3 days moisturizing my ends through the week and some scalp massages with my monthly inversions. I'll be keeping my hair plait down in 3 or 4 celies under a wig cap and wig daily.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Mildly texlaxed*

5. *Current Hair Length: Between APL and BSL or maybe BSL by now - I haven't done a length check since August.*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Full BSL*

7. *Starting Photo - coming soon.*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st - I probably won't be doing a length check here*

2. *June 30th - Length check here*

3. *September 30th - No length check here*

4. *December 31st - Length check here*


----------



## mscocopuff (Dec 17, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *WELCOME TO THE 2017 WIG CHALLENGE! *​
> Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.
> 
> 
> ...




I plan on wigging it for the entire year.

I plan on prepooing with olive oil, rinsing with water and apple cider vinegar, cowashing, and deep conditioning once a week with Mane Choice. 

I'm using the Black Vanilla spray leave in from Carol's Daughter with a homemade butter.

I am also taking the Phyto hair vitamins along with prenatal (we are trying to go half on a baby or two! )

I am going to trim my hair quarterly.

I am Natural.

I recently big chopped to shoulder length due to heat damage, so I won't be length checking for a while.

2017 I expect to be between armpit and BSL.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2016)

*WELCOME *
*(Thank you!)*​



*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. OK*


2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Dec 2017*
I plan to wear wigs the entire year of 2017. I have NEVER worn a wig before. I wore one, for the first in my entire life, last night. I had to work up my courage to do so. (The wig I wore is pictured below.)​
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Plaits*
I take care of my hair by having it in 8 plaits. I put them in bantu knots. (See attached photo with bantus and braid).I cover that with a plastic, disposable shower cap while in the house. If I need to go out quickly, I wear a scarf wrap over the plastic.  When wearing wigs, I unravel the bantu knots then pin the plaits flatly around my head, like a crown, to make a nice canvas for my wigs. My hair is greasy, so I put the plastic back on, then a wig cap and then the wig. 

I like to wash my hair every week.

Pre-poo using glycerine/aloe vera/oil/essential oil mix
Wash with creamy baby wash mixed with Karo Syrup (this is fructose and it clarifies and chelates the hair)
Deep condition using homemade coconut milk/cream conditioner, under heat
After rinse, spray in water mixed with Infusium and neutral protein filler
Coat with whipped shea butter and re-braid
Spray in XCEL-21 2x daily
Use my basic sulfur oil on my scalp 1-2x daily
Aphogee 2 Step Protein every 8 weeks
I'm terribly tender-headed, so I only comb after I condition may hair, 1x per week.
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*
My hair is natural.​
5. *Current Hair Length: WHIP(21 to 22 inches)*
Body Position: WHIP. My current length is WHIP length. My hair is halfway between my waist and my hips.  
Length in Inches: 22 inches in the front, 21 inches in the back​
6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Butt Length!!! 30 inches (in total length from root to tip)*
I would like a minimum of 26 inches in total length and 34 inches in maximum length. (I'm in the 12 inches in 12 months Challenge.)​
7. *Starting Photo (at bottom of post)*


*  *

Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st - Yes!*


*Front of hair is about 22 inches in the photo, below. When pulled, my hair comes to the top of my belly button. *
​


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2016)

In!

Will post deets later tonight.


----------



## CoilyFields (Dec 18, 2016)

1. *Like this post.*
Done

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Probably until the Spring...so 3 months at least

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
So this is what I'm trying to decide. I know I will deep condition each week. I cornrowed straight to the back about 8 braids. But I'm not sure what products/routine I will do daily. At least some kind of moisturizing will happen.
I'm currently trying to figure out how to preserve my edges while under this lacefront.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Growing out a tapered fro, so the back comes to about the bottom of my neck and the front comes to my eyes, while the sides probably touch my ears.

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:*
My goal for the year is APL but I'm mostly focused on having a fuller fro

7. *Starting Photo*
I'll have to wait until I wash next week

Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. 
Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Idk trying for 3 1/2 months first.
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Ceilie twists and cornrows 5
Wash and deep condition 4-5 days
M&S daily (I will spray my hair daily)
I will wear a spandex wig cap under my wig.
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Relaxed
5. *Current Hair Length:*
Neck Length
6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:*
Apl
7. *Starting Photo*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 21, 2016)

You are crazy beautiful miss Chicoro.  You hair is my porn.  You are going to become even more fantastic in 2017.  Appreciate all your help transforming my hair from dry-wretched to gloriously moisturized this year.



Chicoro said:


> *WELCOME *
> *(Thank you!)*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

CenteredGirl said:


> You are crazy beautiful miss Chicoro.  You hair is my porn.  You are going to become even more fantastic in 2017.  Appreciate all your help transforming my hair from dry-wretched to gloriously moisturized this year.


I saw her pic and was like Damn girl! Lol i have been on the boards for years and haven't seen her face in a long time! She is one pretty lady!


----------



## BK Bombshell (Dec 25, 2016)

I want to try wigs this year, but I only own one and I only wore it maybe twice two years ago. I've been on YouTube looking for ones I like and I'm going to put in an order this week. Once I get them, I'll be back.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2016)

CenteredGirl said:


> You are crazy beautiful miss Chicoro.  You hair is my porn.  You are going to become even more fantastic in 2017.  Appreciate all your help transforming my hair from dry-wretched to gloriously moisturized this year.



@CenteredGirl,
Thank you so much, I appreciate the wonderful compliment!   I am just now seeing this post.

Regarding your hair, I am glad something I have communicated has helped you. I hope you post a sneak peek of your gloriously moisturized hair so we can see it in all its loveliness! All we need to see is just the hair, nothing else. I ask because if you show a picture of the back of your long hair and tell your story, you will inspire and help so many others!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I saw her pic and was like Damn girl! Lol i have been on the boards for years and haven't seen her face in a long time! She is one pretty lady!



@shortdub78,
Thank you for the sweet compliment! That's nice of you to say! I appreciate you.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2016)

I am waiting for my glue/gel to come in to wear my lace front out into the real world! I have plucked the part and the hairline. I washed it and conditioned it. I have yet to cut the lace because I want to get my glue. Its the Got2B product that people rave about on Youtube. In the meantime, I wear my plastic cap with a beautiful scarf covering my head. I got two more scarves for Christmas. I'm in the house most of the time. I need to create some opportunities to wear my wigs!


----------



## Nalin (Dec 26, 2016)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.  Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  The whole year*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? 
Co wash & deep condition weekly. Will wear hair in cornrows under wig . Daily moisturizer on ends.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: SL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: APL
*
7. *Starting Photo*:* attached*

Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. March 31st

2. June 30th-*ok*

3. September 30th

4. December 31st-*ok
*


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @CenteredGirl,
> Thank you so much, I appreciate the wonderful compliment!   I am just now seeing this post.
> 
> Regarding your hair, I am glad something I have communicated has helped you. I hope you post a sneak peek of your gloriously moisturized hair so we can see it in all its loveliness! All we need to see is just the hair, nothing else. I ask because if you show a picture of the back of your long hair and tell your story, you will inspire and help so many others!



Will do.  I will send you an email the first of the year and post it for inspiration.  I am blessed that God placed you on the path of my journey.  #GameChanger


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 28, 2016)

1. *Like this post.   Done *

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  All year TBH*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Flat twists*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: CBL/SL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: APL*

7. *Starting Photo:   Will post tonight*


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 28, 2016)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
January to May and then September to December. Its way too hot in SoFlo in the summer 

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Canerows redone every three weeks *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: natural *

5. *Current Hair Length: shoulder *

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: APL*


----------



## lushlady (Dec 28, 2016)

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Jan-May and Sept-December. Occasionally in the summer months.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Rollerset to stretch, cornrows/twists under my wig, mist with water and oil as needed.. *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: I guess shoulder length*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: APL*

7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 28, 2016)

Starting pic
 
2. Plan on wigging it til' Spring or gets warmer. Then will return to protect wig wearing in October til' Spring 2018. So far been wearing wigs for 4 weeks.

3. Plan on taking care of my hair by using ayurvedic powders & LOCB method.

4. I'm natural.
5. Goal length is curly MBL.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 29, 2016)

Starting pic..this is how my hair is under my wigs-


....


yaya24 said:


> 1. *Like this post.   Done *
> 
> 2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  All year TBH*
> 
> ...


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 30, 2016)

Just ordered this lovely from Amazon, perfect length and all of the reviews look good on YouTube


----------



## levette (Dec 30, 2016)

So after you reach your length do you forego the wigs or keep on wearing them.. I'm kinda in.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm joining!


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 31, 2016)

levette said:


> So after you reach your length do you forego the wigs or keep on wearing them.. I'm kinda in.


It's up to you. A lot of people weave&wigs because it's easier and helps maintain hair health due to less manipulation.

I plan on stopping continuous PS at between BSL and MBL because I know I will be able to get a full braid out that hangs down and lasts longer than a day. My hair doesn't grow well when its out so even if I do reach WL I'll continue to wear them every so often just because they are convenient.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 31, 2016)

*How long do you plan on wigging it? *All year long.

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Oil my scalp 2x a week, do LCO 2-3x per week and GHE 1x per week.
Keep my ends pinned up and take them down once a week to really focus on moisturising them.

Once every 2 weeks:
Prepoo my cornrows with sweet almond oil/vatika oil.
Cowash cornrows with
Apply diluted moisturing shampoo to my scalp only and give it a good scrub then let the suds clean the cornrows themselves.
Apply Moisture DC to the cornrows directly, condition for 1/2 hr under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap.
Rinse with cool water.
Apply LI and airdry.

Once every 6 weeks:
Do a full detangle on dry hair with sweet almond oil/vatika oil/ST Knot Glide(new product I am trying out).
Prepoo detangled twists under Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.
Apply diluted clarifying shampoo to my scalp only, allow the suds to run over my twists and squeeze to cleanse them.
Mild Protein DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Moisture DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Rinse with cool water
Apply LI and heat protectant
Blowdry on high flow, medium heat
Install cornrows on blowdried hair.

New to my regimen in 2017 is inverting for 4 mins/day for a 1 week per month.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:* Natural

*Current Hair Length:* Between SL and APL

*2017 Hair Length Goal:* Conservative Goal APL, Big Dream Goal BSL

*Starting Photo
 *


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2017)

levette said:


> So after you reach your length do you forego the wigs or keep on wearing them.. I'm kinda in.


For me, I will probably always wear wigs for the Fall & Winter to protect my hair from the cold weather.


----------



## Nalin (Jan 2, 2017)

This is the wig I am currently wearing in the color 1B.  Next month I plan to get the same wig but in the SPPhoenix color.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2017)

Pretty wig @Nalin. I love the realistic side part. I sure your's will be just as lovely when you get it. 

I wore my wig out today with my 8 braids.  Hair has been protected since joining the challenge.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 5, 2017)

Uhh...my nape has been irritated for the last 2 days. I'm just going to baby it until it gets back to normal.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2017)

Im in. Already been wigging it for almost a month now. I'll be back to post details.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2017)

Y'all, yall, yallllll Hania is Bae. This is fresh out of the box no tweaking I'll play with her later


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Y'all, yall, yallllll Hania is Bae. This is fresh out of the box no tweaking I'll play with her later


Is that a lace front? Hania looks goodt!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Is that a lace front? Hania looks goodt!



L part wig


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

I want to go back to my ponytail so bad.  I like the same old thing. So I am struggling hard to wear my wigs and not go back to my favorite, hair eating, tangling, knot creating style.  I wore my "Oprah" wig when I went to have dinner. It looks like my real hair. I'm comfortable with this one.


The second wig is a lace front. I only have one. I need to go back and cut some more of the lace close to the hairline. It looks good from the side. 

Wearing wigs requires skill in styling and picking out the right one for your face. It truly is an art.  I get better each time I wear them. I really want to keep my hair hidden for all of 2017.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Y'all, yall, yallllll Hania is Bae. This is fresh out of the box no tweaking I'll play with her later



@IslandMummy,
It looks very elegant and sexy in a classy way. Nice choice! I like the texture of the hair, too.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 7, 2017)

@IslandMummy Hania is everything, I love it! I need a new one now.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

1. Like this post. Done

2. How long do you plan on wigging it? All year

3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Will keep my hair in 8-12 braids, wash, DC in braids at least every 2 weeks, moisturize nightly, DIY protein spray as needed, heavy sealing of ends. 

4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural

5. Current Hair Length: Waist-ish (will update after trim)

6. 2017 Hair Length Goal: Hip length

7. Starting Photo: Will add later


----------



## trclemons (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Like this post.  *N/A*

2. How long do you plan on wigging it?  *6 months*

3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?  *Each weekend, alternate between washing & CWing and cornrow hair for the week.  LCOB & baggy each night.*

4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  *Natural*

5. Current Hair Length:  *MBL*

6. 2017 Hair Length Goal:  *WL*

7. Starting Photo


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 8, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @IslandMummy Hania is everything, I love it! I need a new one now.


SHe has stolen my heart; I immediately ordered a second one. Perfect bob length


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 8, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> SHe has stolen my heart; I immediately ordered a second one. Perfect bob length



Ever since you posted, I've been likestalking it online. Why do I want this wig now, ugh!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 10, 2017)

One of the new braiding patterns I will be using this year.
 

I did straight back cornrows with two horizontal rows at the nape in 2016 - I think having so many exposed ends contributed to wear and tear/thinning of my ends. I am hoping with this new pattern I minimise the breakage + wear and tear since all the hair feeds into one row.


----------



## angelmilk (Jan 10, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? All the time with frequent breaks in the summer.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Cornrows washing every 1-2 weeks. Deep conditioning every wash day. Moisturizing and Sealing a few times a week. Green housing every night. Oiling scalp with CurlyProverbz mix.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: 4-5 inches*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Collarbone or Full Shoulder Length*

7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 10, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> One of the new braiding patterns I will be using this year.
> View attachment 385365 View attachment 385367
> 
> I did straight back cornrows with two horizontal rows at the nape in 2016 - I think having so many exposed ends contributed to wear and tear/thinning of my ends. I am hoping with this new pattern I minimise the breakage + wear and tear since all the hair feeds into one row.



Drooooooool it's soooo thick


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> One of the new braiding patterns I will be using this year.
> View attachment 385365 View attachment 385367
> 
> I did straight back cornrows with two horizontal rows at the nape in 2016 - I think having so many exposed ends contributed to wear and tear/thinning of my ends. I am hoping with this new pattern I minimise the breakage + wear and tear since all the hair feeds into one row.




@bajandoc86,
Beautiful braids. They are so neat and look like you had them professionally done. The health and thickness of your hair are wonderful. You have a whole, lot of gorgeous hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @bajandoc86,
> Beautiful braids. They are so neat and look like you had them professionally done. The health and thickness of your hair are wonderful. You have a whole, lot of gorgeous hair.



Thank you!  

I wish I could say I did these by myself but I went to the salon to my regular braider and she did an excellent job.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wish I could say I did these by myself but I went to the salon to my regular braider and she did an excellent job.



That's okay because the braiding is still beautiful and so is your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2017)

@angelmilk looking all cute!


----------



## angelmilk (Jan 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @angelmilk looking all cute!


Thank you !


----------



## trclemons (Jan 14, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Tukka La Moka.
*CW'd* with Verbena & HydroQuench Banana Strawberry.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2017)

Still wigging it. 
I bought a wig from a local beauty supply store that cost me $65 in December. I cut theknots, matted, fly away hairs weekly. From now on I will only buy from www.hairsisters.com

Underneath I usually have 2 plaits, but tomorrow on MLK day I'll do cornrolls. That way the hair stays more organized. I hope this will help with less knotting around my nape.

Do you ladies use a satin wig liner or cap?

I'm on YouTube daily. I want a lace wig...I love how it looks be-weavable. I thought I was doing something with a nude parted scalp..But that ain't nothing. Lol.
I need to graduate to the next step.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 15, 2017)

2. How long do you plan on wigging it? 12 months

3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? I will be wearing canerows under the wig ,  oil my hair and moisturise and seal my hair under my wig every week. I will wash my hair every 2 weeks. I will wear my hair  under wigs for at least 6 weeks and take a break for 2 weeks then go back under my wigs.

 4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  Relaxed

5. Current Hair Length: APL

6. 2017 Hair Length Goal: MBL

7. Starting Photo - I will post in 1-2 weeks once I take my canerows


----------



## angelmilk (Jan 15, 2017)

Welp Bobbi Boss Copper is my new favorite wig.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2017)

Wore my wig today. It was freezing cold. It was like a warm, fur cap!  My head started to ache after about 3 hours of being out and about with it on. I am very happy with the versatility wigs provide.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it just me or do wigs suck up the moisture in our natural hair?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

While wearing your hair in a protective style (braids) under a wig does your hair get nappy?

I usually keep my hair in 2 plaits & wrap them in the opposite direction & Bobby pin them down. Maybe I should try cornrows. In any case my hair tends to get matted at the nape. How do y'all combat this issue or similar knotting issues?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Is it just me or do wigs suck up the moisture in our natural hair?



They can. Are you wearing something between your hair and your wig? Are you having some issues with your natural edges? I wear a plastic bag over my head, then put on a wig cap. I do that to protect the wig from my oily, natural hair. But, most people just use a wig cap. Hopefully, some of the other ladies will chime in.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Is it just me or do wigs suck up the moisture in our natural hair?


They can, especially the cap. I saturate my edges with castor oil before I put the wig on. So then throughout the day the wig cap soaks up all the oil instead of the moisture in my hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Jan 19, 2017)

I may come back to wearing wigs.  I love wearing wigs but I'm looking for a wavy and long one.  All of 2016 I went to my hair stylist and got sewins.  I have NO idea where my hair is at right now as far as length.  I know I haven't been abusing my hair but I have not necessarily been pampering my hair either.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

@Chicoro  I don't use a wig cap when wearing a curly wig (my natural hair is curly), but I do when wearing a straight wig. Either way: wip cap or bare my hair is dry by the end of the day. I wear my wig 11+ hours for I have 2 jobs.
@sarumoki  Yes, I load castor oil on my edges as well. Although, not a problem...I don't want it to result that way.
**Thank you for the tip @Chicoro .Plastic bag (shower cap) & then wig cap.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> While wearing your hair in a protective style (braids) under a wig does your hair get nappy?
> 
> I usually keep my hair in 2 plaits & wrap them in the opposite direction & Bobby pin them down. Maybe I should try cornrows. In any case my hair tends to get matted at the nape. How do y'all combat this issue or similar knotting issues?


How often are you taking out your braids to detangle? Are you washing your hair with the braids in or taking them down first?

I don't braid my hair underneath my wig, primarily because I don't know how to braid. But it also allows me to take it down whenever I feel that I need to detangle/remove shed hairs and I don't have a problem with matting, except what I would expect to come with my transition anyway. Instead what I do is:

- Part my hair where the part in my wig is going to go.
- Spritz some water and then put some castor oil on one side, of the part, brush it, and then pin it down with a bobby pin and then I do the same thing on the other side.
- I keep doing that working outwards until I reach about where my ears are, then I cross wrap the rest of my hair and pin that down.
- For my nape, I do the same thing that I do next to the part. Spritz, oil, pin.

Here is a picture of my current setup.  It looks a little weird because I had it parted in the middle then switched to a side part without taking down the whole thing.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Chicoro  I don't use a wig cap when wearing a curly wig (my natural hair is curly), but I do when wearing a straight wig. Either way: wip cap or bare my hair is dry by the end of the day. I wear my wig 11+ hours for I have 2 jobs.
> @sarumoki  Yes, I load castor oil on my edges as well. Although, not a problem...I don't want it to result that way.
> **Thank you for the tip @Chicoro .Plastic bag (shower cap) & then wig cap.




I secure the plastic shower cap with a method used by a former member here named @SouthernTease.  I place a knee-high around the edge of the plastic cap and then roll the edges of the cap under it to anchor it. Imagine putting on the plastic cap and trying to make it air tight! See the link from my Fotki.
http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/hair-2017/head-wraps/plastic-cap-1.html

I do this at night and my cap NEVER comes off. But you have to have something like your braids around your head to give it a barrier to block the movement of the cap. If I do this with a slick, pulled back ponytail, the cap will come off. I  use braided, bantu knots under my head wraps. 

When I wear my wigs, I simply unfurl the bantu knots, leaving the hair braided, and then wrap my braids around my head and pin them much like you do. Instead of two braids, I have four on each side. My wigs don't lay completely flat, but flat enough.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

@sarumoki I maybe take down my braids 1x during the week to re-moisturize & seal if super dry from wig. I don't wash my hair in braids. Before washing I take down my braids, coat hair generously with coconut oil & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner. I let that sit on my hair for 30 mins-overnight to penetrate the hair shaft, then do some type of ayurvedic gloss, co-wash, deep conditioner, do the LOC or LOCB method.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Is it just me or do wigs suck up the moisture in our natural hair?


Yes they do.  I spritz my hair & baggy overnight.  Then, I spritz my hair again in the morning before I put my wig on.  But, by the time I get home, my hair is dry.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> While wearing your hair in a protective style (braids) under a wig does your hair get nappy?
> 
> I usually keep my hair in 2 plaits & wrap them in the opposite direction & Bobby pin them down. Maybe I should try cornrows. In any case my hair tends to get matted at the nape. How do y'all combat this issue or similar knotting issues?


If I plait my hair, it mats.  So now, I cornrow and that works much better.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with CC's Natural ButterCreme.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm trying to perfect a faux curly high bun for my trip, so my boo Hania is getting a well deserved break until Monday.


----------



## thatscuteright (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I want to go back to my ponytail so bad.  I like the same old thing. So I am struggling hard to wear my wigs and not go back to my favorite, hair eating, tangling, knot creating style.  I wore my "Oprah" wig when I went to have dinner. It looks like my real hair. I'm comfortable with this one.
> 
> 
> The second wig is a lace front. I only have one. I need to go back and cut some more of the lace close to the hairline. It looks good from the side.
> ...



@Chicoro you are so pretty. Those units look great on you !


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2017)

thatscuteright said:


> @Chicoro you are so pretty. Those units look great on you !



@thatscuteright,
Thank you for taking the time to give compliments! I appreciate it very much.


----------



## thatscuteright (Jan 31, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Y'all, yall, yallllll Hania is Bae. This is fresh out of the box no tweaking I'll play with her later



I want to get this. It looks great. What color is that ?


----------



## BonBon (Jan 31, 2017)

I found my favourite ever under wig protector again on ebay.

Sounds cray because its a mans dome cap but it's just perfect. It doesn't rob my hair of moisture like the stocking caps ( I have dry hair), it was the only cap that allowed my edges to grow back and its breathable because of the mesh.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2017)

Sumra said:


> I found my favourite ever under wig protector again on ebay.
> 
> Sounds cray because its a mans dome cap but it's just perfect. It doesn't rob my hair of moisture like the stocking caps ( I have dry hair), it was the only cap that allowed my edges to grow back and its breathable because of the mesh.


@Sumra 

Do you mind sharing what this looks like and where it can be purchased please?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey. I found it on American ebay too : http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAGIC-COLLE...410291?hash=item41b4654673:g:6PgAAOSw4shX7UvI

I dont wear it how he does though. I have it down over my nape hair and the front sits just on my hair line. I wore this after a seriously bad case of alopecia and it was the cap that allowed my hair to retain under wigs again.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2017)

Sumra said:


> Hey. I found it on American ebay too : http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAGIC-COLLE...410291?hash=item41b4654673:g:6PgAAOSw4shX7UvI
> 
> I dont wear it how he does though. I have it down over my nape hair and the front sits just on my hair line. I wore this after a seriously bad case of alopecia and it was the cap that allowed my hair to retain under wigs again.


Thanks


----------



## BonBon (Feb 4, 2017)

I just cut out so much of the Bubble wand wig. I cant figure out why they put so much hair in these synthetic wigs. Its still really full


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2017)

I wore this wig last week Sunday to church and I think I want to wear it again:


----------



## Papoose (Feb 5, 2017)

I want to wig it y'all, but my edges don't like it. I like the idea of using the mesh dome cap and soaking my edges. How are you ladies protecting your edges?


----------



## BK Bombshell (Feb 9, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I secure the plastic shower cap with a method used by a former member here named @SouthernTease.  I place a knee-high around the edge of the plastic cap and then roll the edges of the cap under it to anchor it. Imagine putting on the plastic cap and trying to make it air tight! See the link from my Fotki.
> http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/hair-2017/head-wraps/plastic-cap-1.html
> 
> I do this at night and my cap NEVER comes off. But you have to have something like your braids around your head to give it a barrier to block the movement of the cap. If I do this with a slick, pulled back ponytail, the cap will come off. I  use braided, bantu knots under my head wraps.
> ...



Do you pull the entire knee-high over your hair and then put on the plastic and tuck it under? I just looked at the picture and I see the bantu knots clearly, but not the knee high. Do you only use the band from the knee-high? TIA.

I haven't worn either of the wigs I bought because I wear a beret most days until it gets warmer. I don't want to wear it on top of the wigs because I don't want it to mess up the hair. I can't wait until spring.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2017)

BK Bombshell said:


> Do you pull the entire knee-high over your hair and then put on the plastic and tuck it under? I just looked at the picture and I see the bantu knots clearly, but not the knee high. Do you only use the band from the knee-high? TIA.
> 
> I haven't worn either of the wigs I bought because I wear a beret most days until it gets warmer. I don't want to wear it on top of the wigs because I don't want it to mess up the hair. I can't wait until spring.


  I use the entire knee hi. It is rolled  under the elastic of the shower cap!


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm reordering my sweet boo thing Hania, such a darling girl 

The first one i ordered is still on very well, but it's starting to get that puffy look


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yay I'm definitely joining! Been wigging it since Jan of this year. Was in a weave in December. I have three wigs on rotation right now. Love the one I have on right now: Hawa wig

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Hopefully all year*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? *

*Cornrows. I moisturize and seal every other day and cowash weekly. Will take down every 4 - 6 weeks.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural *

5. *Current Hair Length: APL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: MBL*

7. *Starting photo: see avatar*


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is the wig (Hawa) I am about to start rocking next week. I'm loving it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 19, 2017)

I've had these straight back cornrows in for 4 weeks and they are a hot mess now. I also want to protect the ends better. So I think I will take them down and start wearing it similar to @bajandoc


----------



## DiamondAura (Feb 19, 2017)

trclemons said:


> *WELCOME TO THE 2017 WIG CHALLENGE! *​
> Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex114 (Feb 19, 2017)

*I'm so excited!

If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? The whole year- I'm in law school (we have lots of firm events) and I'll be working at a corporate law firm this summer. *

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig? I'll be deep conditioning weekly, moisturizing my cornrows (I get them done every 4-6 weeks, sometimes with a week's break, sometimes no) throughout the week and some scalp massages with my monthly inversions. I've decided to introduce more protein into my regimen than the Shea Moisture leave ins and DCs I was using, so I'll be doing an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment every six weeks. I'll be keeping my hair in small, flat cornrows under a soft netted wig cap and wig daily.

I'm also taking BB vitamins and drinking the tea! *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: natural *

5. *Current Hair Length: Right at APL all over, some parts longer now *

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: I know it's a stretch lol but I'm trying to go for MBL!*

7. *Starting Photo - coming soon.*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st - I stay in cornrows during the semester for the most part but I'll try *

2. *June 30th - Length check (not straightening all year tho)*

3. *September 30th - I stay in cornrows during the semester for the most part but I'll try*

4. *December 31st - Length check here as well*


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2017)

Checking in!  Still wearing my wigs. I am trying to make it until June 2017 before I give my hair a trim. I love the versatility I am getting from my wigs. I just noticed that I wear the color gray a lot. All these photos were on different days and I've got on gray every time. Hmmm... Both long wigs are the same unit on different days.  The shorter one is a curly wig. There is no breakage on my hair around my hair line. I still use a plastic bag + a wig cap+ the wig. My hair stays nice and moist under my wigs. I am quite happy with my wigging it experience in 2017 thus far.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Checking in!  Still wearing my wigs. I am trying to make it until June 2017 before I give my hair a trim. I love the versatility I am getting from my wigs. I just noticed that I wear the color gray a lot. All these photos were on different days and I've got on gray every time. Hmmm... Both long wigs are the same unit on different days.  The shorter one is a curly wig. There is no breakage on my hair around my hair line. I still use a plastic bag + a wig cap+ the wig. My hair stays nice and moist under my wigs. I am quite happy with my wigging it experience in 2017 thus far.


Just Lovely @Chicoro


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm alternating between my Vanessa Las jax and Outre Dominican Curly wigs right now.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Checking in!  Still wearing my wigs. I am trying to make it until June 2017 before I give my hair a trim. I love the versatility I am getting from my wigs. I just noticed that I wear the color gray a lot. All these photos were on different days and I've got on gray every time. Hmmm... Both long wigs are the same unit on different days.  The shorter one is a curly wig. There is no breakage on my hair around my hair line. I still use a plastic bag + a wig cap+ the wig. My hair stays nice and moist under my wigs. I am quite happy with my wigging it experience in 2017 thus far.


Hi Chicoro! Do u happen to notice any difference in growth using shower cap? It sounds like u do somewhat of a GHE on your head.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 21, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Hi Chicoro! Do u happen to notice any difference in growth using shower cap? It sounds like u do somewhat of a GHE on your head.



 @LegsLegsLegs,
The short answer is yes, with caveats.  The long answer follows! 

I've been calling this method the 'baggie'/'whole head baggie' method.  I learned about this method from this very site, LHCF in 2003, when I first joined and those women referred to this process as the baggie method.  

In the past, yes, I noticed a difference [an increase] in growth and retention using the shower cap. When I first started my hair journey on LHCF in November 2003. I would use a plastic cap every night, plus a baggie on my pony tail.

I had a big jump in growth and length retention from December 2003 to April 2004. I think it was about 4 inches which was a rate of 3/4 an inch per month. I also was using a baggie all day and vaseline on the ends of my hair while in my protective style, which was a bun inside of a baggie. Here is the visual, photo documentation of my progress during that time frame,  in my Fotki site:

http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/...-/progress_album/comparison1203_and_0404.html

Fast forward to 2017, I just started back using the plastic shower cap regularly again in December 2016. I'm hesitant to say, "Yes, indubitably!" because this is just the second full month of my foray back to this method at night. Tentatively, I would say yes, the caveat is that there has been a lack of time doing this to truly verify it. But, I believe I have noticed an increase in growth and/or retention. I will be able to more comfortable say this for sure in June 2017, and especially in December 2017, when I've had 12 months to see my progress with this method!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @LegsLegsLegs,
> The short answer is yes, with caveats.  The long answer follows!
> 
> I've been calling this method the 'baggie'/'whole head baggie' method.  I learned about this method from this very site, LHCF in 2003, when I first joined and those women referred to this process as the baggie method.
> ...


Thank you for explaining this so well!! I might have to give this a try too


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 25, 2017)

So I got two Outre lace front l-part wigs. You can see in the pics how big this kinky curly hair is even after I cut it and tried to thin it. I wanted to also take pics to show you all the L-parts and the hairlines; I tweezed the straight wig's L-part to make it look more natural. Im really trying to figure out how I'm going to do this wig thing again because I'm trying to make it look natural & I REALLY WANT A NATURAL LOOKING HAIRLINE.  I use to wear half wigs and it looked like my own hair since my hair blended in very well. I got lace front this time so that I can protect all of my hair and not have to worry about blending and stuff. I'm so lost with figuring out how to make a lace front look like my own hair. I wanted to wear the kinky wig with bangs in the front, no part. But as you can see, it just isn't looking right.
Another HUGE concern.. how are you ladies protecting your edges? I just tried on my wigs for about 10 minutes and I can already tell,  this lace will thin out and rub out my edges 
P.s. The photos aren't the greatest (you can see my black silk scarf under the wigs), just took pics to show you all


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 25, 2017)

Putting a place holder here. I've been wigging it because I'm working out almost every morning.
I need to protect my hair while I get my body right!


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 3, 2017)

This is going to my next addition to the collection.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 4, 2017)

So this is definitely a "challenge" for me lol I can't get these lace fronts to blend correctly without destroying my edges. I've wasted majority of my day doing different things to them and it's not working out for many reasons. Half wigs were perfect for me in the past so I'll see if I can find a nice one.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 5, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> So this is definitely a "challenge" for me lol I can't get these lace fronts to blend correctly without destroying my edges. I've wasted majority of my day doing different things to them and it's not working out for many reasons. Half wigs were perfect for me in the past so I'll see if I can find a nice one.



One tip I can offer is to pull that baby forward so that it is closer to your hairline. You don't need much leave out at all. Where your baby hairs are seems like it would be perfect for blending.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 5, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> So this is definitely a "challenge" for me lol I can't get these lace fronts to blend correctly without destroying my edges. I've wasted majority of my day doing different things to them and it's not working out for many reasons. Half wigs were perfect for me in the past so I'll see if I can find a nice one.



I have not had any breakage on my hairline and I have been wearing wigs since October/November 2016. I moisturize daily with any of my heavy leave-ins
 I have found that pulling my wigs forward , just beyond the hair line has worked wonders. Then applying a little of the the Got To Be gel where the part is,  pressing down and using a blow dryer to set it, the using some powder foundation, does the trick. Let me see if I can post some pics. Sorry that they are not closer up


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 5, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> So I got two Outre lace front l-part wigs. You can see in the pics how big this kinky curly hair is even after I cut it and tried to thin it. I wanted to also take pics to show you all the L-parts and the hairlines; I tweezed the straight wig's L-part to make it look more natural. Im really trying to figure out how I'm going to do this wig thing again because I'm trying to make it look natural & I REALLY WANT A NATURAL LOOKING HAIRLINE.  I use to wear half wigs and it looked like my own hair since my hair blended in very well. I got lace front this time so that I can protect all of my hair and not have to worry about blending and stuff. I'm so lost with figuring out how to make a lace front look like my own hair. I wanted to wear the kinky wig with bangs in the front, no part. But as you can see, it just isn't looking right.
> Another HUGE concern.. how are you ladies protecting your edges? I just tried on my wigs for about 10 minutes and I can already tell,  this lace will thin out and rub out my edges
> P.s. The photos aren't the greatest (you can see my black silk scarf under the wigs), just took pics to show you all



whats the name of this wig?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> I have not had any breakage on my hairline and I have been wearing wigs since October/November 2016. I moisturize daily with any of my heavy leave-ins
> I have found that pulling my wigs forward , just beyond the hair line has worked wonders. Then applying a little of the the Got To Be gel where the part is,  pressing down and using a blow dryer to set it, the using some powder foundation, does the trick. Let me see if I can post some pics. Sorry that they are not closer up



I love every single one of these wigs. I thought the last picture was your hair! I bought some of that got to be and all it seemed to do was leave a greasy white film on my wig and a crusty film on my face. But I was applying around the entire hairline perimeter of my lace front. 

@TopShelf ,
Question 1:
 Are you using the blowdryer on cool to dry out that Got2Be, or on warm heat? I am going to try the process that you suggested. 

Question 2: 
How is your styled underneath? Do you have plaits or cornrows or something else?

I can't get my lace front to lay down like yours.I think I want to get one now with the brown color like yours. Just so pretty! 
-----
 I washed and conditioned my hair and have my 8 braids. I am ready for my wig if I go out this week. Otherwise it's in bantu knots or under a head wrap.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> So this is definitely a "challenge" for me lol I can't get these lace fronts to blend correctly without destroying my edges. I've wasted majority of my day doing different things to them and it's not working out for many reasons. Half wigs were perfect for me in the past so I'll see if I can find a nice one.



You'll get it! I agree with the other ladies, you may just want to pull it forward just 1 or 2 inches more. The color and texture look good against your skin, too. Wig wearing is an art and a practice! Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 5, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> whats the name of this wig?


The kinky curly one is Outre Trina
The straighter one is Outre Neesha. 
Your wigs look GREAT on u by the way!! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I love every single one of these wigs. I thought the last picture was your hair! I bought some of that got to be and all it seemed to do was leave a greasy white film on my wig and a crusty film on my face. But I was applying around the entire hairline perimeter of my lace front.
> 
> @TopShelf ,
> Question 1:
> ...



see bolded above


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> see bolded above



Thank you so much!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm experiencing problems with keeping my long straight silky/yaki synthetic wigs (over 12 inches) last for daily use. The weather is very inconsistent here in NYC, which affects the way the wig look over time. I get really bad ratty ends and it tangles so badly. I've been using Aussie instant freeze hairstyle to help control the fly away and frizz, but I think that's causing it to tangle more, which ultimately decreases the life and overall look of the wig.

I have wore Outre natural yaki 18 daily for the past week and a half, and already I've had to co-wash/fabric softener wash it twice, and cut some of the ends a few times and the wig sheds every time I brush it.

What advice can anyone give?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2017)

The nape gets tangled and matted on all my wigs no matter the length or texture. I'm getting tired of the lengthy detangling sessions Any advice?


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 6, 2017)

@**SaSSy** @Prettymetty 
Have you ladies tried spraying wig spray on it nightly and combing it out, especially the nape area? I've experienced tangled matted hair too but every night, I spray the nape with braid spray and comb it out with paddle brush to keep the matting from getting too out of hand.  
I know synthetic wigs will start took to look a mess, which is why I opt for kinky curly synthetic wigs. In the past, I'd wear a kinky curly synthetic wig for months and the more messed up it got, the more natural it looked  
Might have to opt for human hair wigs so that the it will last for daily use. 
Maybe some other ladies can chime in and give some advice on this.


----------



## angelmilk (Mar 6, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> I'm experiencing problems with keeping my long straight silky/yaki synthetic wigs (over 12 inches) last for daily use. The weather is very inconsistent here in NYC, which affects the way the wig look over time. I get really bad ratty ends and it tangles so badly. I've been using Aussie instant freeze hairstyle to help control the fly away and frizz, but I think that's causing it to tangle more, which ultimately decreases the life and overall look of the wig.
> 
> I have wore Outre natural yaki 18 daily for the past week and a half, and already I've had to co-wash/fabric softener wash it twice, and cut some of the ends a few times and the wig sheds every time I brush it.
> 
> What advice can anyone give?


This is why I only wear straight synthetic wigs untouched for 2 weeks. Then I do a hot water flexi rod or hot water bantu knot out. After those curls start looking crazy, I toss it. Ends up as about a month's wear.


----------



## angelmilk (Mar 6, 2017)

Upart wigs are my new favorite thing. (Sorry...I was turnt in this pic)


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 6, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> @**SaSSy** @Prettymetty
> Have you ladies tried spraying wig spray on it nightly and combing it out, especially the nape area? I've experienced tangled matted hair too but every night, I spray the nape with braid spray and comb it out with paddle brush to keep the matting from getting too out of hand.
> I know synthetic wigs will start took to look a mess, which is why I opt for kinky curly synthetic wigs. In the past, I'd wear a kinky curly synthetic wig for months and the more messed up it got, the more natural it looked
> Might have to opt for human hair wigs so that the it will last for daily use.
> Maybe some other ladies can chime in and give some advice on this.





angelmilk said:


> This is why I only wear straight synthetic wigs untouched for 2 weeks. Then I do a hot water flexi rod or hot water bantu knot out. After those curls start looking crazy, I toss it. Ends up as about a month's wear.


Thanks for the tips ladies. Actually, I think since I'm a new wig wearing, I'm going through a lot of trial and error. One error I just notice was using fabric softener on my wigs. I think that ruined some of the tracks, because today while at work, I had to cut 6 tracks that were coming out.

I know I need to buy human wigs, but I don't want the constant maintenance that comes with human wigs, I need good work daily wigs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> @**SaSSy** @Prettymetty
> Have you ladies tried spraying wig spray on it nightly and combing it out, especially the nape area? I've experienced tangled matted hair too but every night, I spray the nape with braid spray and comb it out with paddle brush to keep the matting from getting too out of hand.
> I know synthetic wigs will start took to look a mess, which is why I opt for kinky curly synthetic wigs. In the past, I'd wear a kinky curly synthetic wig for months and the more messed up it got, the more natural it looked
> Might have to opt for human hair wigs so that the it will last for daily use.
> Maybe some other ladies can chime in and give some advice on this.


Mine are all human. Most of them are lace wigs, but I'm currently wearing a full wig. I'm going to gently detangle tonight and then cut out the parts that can't be saved. Thanks for the tips


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 7, 2017)

@TopShelf First of all, you are insanely pretty. Second of all, what is that black wig in the second picture?


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 7, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> @TopShelf First of all, you are insanely pretty. Second of all, what is that black wig in the second picture?




thank you so much for the compliment. 

That is the outre jada. I plucked the part and added some powder.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 7, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies. Actually, I think since I'm a new wig wearing, I'm going through a lot of trial and error. One error I just notice was using fabric softener on my wigs. I think that ruined some of the tracks, because today while at work, I had to cut 6 tracks that were coming out.
> 
> I know I need to buy human wigs, but I don't want the constant maintenance that comes with human wigs, I need good work daily wigs.


I don't know if it's too long of a style for you, but a vlogger that I follow wore the Outre Dominican straight/relaxed/whatever it's called for three weeks daily to work.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 7, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I don't know if it's too long of a style for you, but a vlogger that I follow wore the Outre Dominican straight/relaxed/whatever it's called for three weeks daily to work.




i just bought that one. waiting to unbox it


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 7, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> I'm experiencing problems with keeping my long straight silky/yaki synthetic wigs (over 12 inches) last for daily use. The weather is very inconsistent here in NYC, which affects the way the wig look over time. I get really bad ratty ends and it tangles so badly. I've been using Aussie instant freeze hairstyle to help control the fly away and frizz, but I think that's causing it to tangle more, which ultimately decreases the life and overall look of the wig.
> 
> I have wore Outre natural yaki 18 daily for the past week and a half, and already I've had to co-wash/fabric softener wash it twice, and cut some of the ends a few times and the wig sheds every time I brush it.
> 
> What advice can anyone give?



I was adding some Cantu shea to the ends of my straight wigs. How long do you want them to last?


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 8, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> I was adding some Cantu Shea to the ends of my straight wigs. How long do you want them to last?


At least a month. But I think I figured out the problem.

I was using too much hairspray (Aussie Instant Freeze) which isn't good for the type of synthetic wig I have (Outre Natural Yaki 18 inch). I rewashed yesterday morning using a clarifying shampoo and conditioner, then let it air dry.

There were hardly any tangles or tracks coming out. I'm wearing it today at work, and will keep wearing for the rest of month or until it falls apart (which ever comes first). I ordered three different wigs yesterday as back-ups.

My goal is to PS with wigs for most of the year, unless it's very hot, in which I can just wear a short/taper wig.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 8, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I don't know if it's too long of a style for you, but a vlogger that I follow wore the Outre Dominican straight/relaxed/whatever it's called for three weeks daily to work.


I have that wig in the color D27. I'm planning to wear that wig for the month of April. I'm trying not to change up my wigs so much during the work week. 

I'm trying to wearing the same wig every day for a month and only change it up if I wash it the night before and it's not dry in time for work.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 8, 2017)

Like @**SaSSy** , my goal is to protective style throughout 2017 using wigs, too. I mix it up with head wraps when I am in a hurry because putting on a wig is a big production for me.  I have an affinity for synthetic,  lace front wigs that are shoulder to collarbone length, that have a side part.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2017)

My first time wearing wigs was about 3 years ago when I decided to protective style in them for the full year.   So, I bought about 24 wigs of different styles, colors & lengths because I get bored and I wanted a variety.  

But, I couldn't understand why people were buying 3 or 4 of the same wig or maybe in different colors.  Now I get it.  Some of my favorites are on their way to wig heaven and either I can't find them in a color I like or I can't find them at all.  So, I'm glad you all are posting pictures because I will replace them with some of the cute wigs you ladies are posting.

I am still maintaining my regimen, but for some reason, I am not looking forward to our upcoming length check.  I think I may be scared that my hair hasn't grown after 5 months of wiggin' it.  But, I will find out in 22 days.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 9, 2017)

@TopShelf girl, your pics are blazing. I love those wigs. What are their names please?


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 10, 2017)

How long should I keep wearing my beehive braid, that I wear underneath my braids?

I was thinking 7-8 weeks, but maybe that's too long?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 10, 2017)

*I'm a redhead!*

I am going to start putting the wig information here, for easy access, just in case someone is interested. Also, this thread will serve as a great record of the wigs I've bought and the ones you all have as well, as stated upthread by @trclemons.


Three men told me that I was "super belle" (very pretty) this evening.  The first one was when I was leaving the movie theater , second one when I was leaving a little restaurant, and the third on my way home. I was alone as it was 'Chicoro Self Appreciation Night!'

I always use people's age as an excuse for not being interested and for not taking their numbers. I asked two their ages and they were 29 and 34.

The last one hangs out in the neighborhood. He's about 18 to 20. As  I passed he said, "Madame you are extremely charming this evening." What _*I*_ really heard him say was, "Hey Mrs. Parker!"

I am putting this wig up for safe keeping. I must have been looking like this tonight: .
It obviously is a man magnet! Now, all I have to do is find an event with rich, eligible men, formal enough so I can show some cleavage and I can snag me one!  Let me stop. 

*Wig Statistics : 
This is a Vanessa wig. The style is Top Side Altas and the color is Chello.  It is a "Vanessa Heatwave Fiber Hair Enhancement" wig. It is a synthetic lace front with a 'naturally deep part' so one can blend it with the hair.*I just wear it as a lace front wig.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 10, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> @TopShelf girl, your pics are blazing. I love those wigs. What are their names please?




Thank you

The black is outre Jada
the last one with the ombre is model model blue meadow* Color: OH279 (cap runs small)*
the middle one freetress janie color: OP27


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 11, 2017)

Very pretty on you @Chicoro !
Btw, I love the self appreciation night idea.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 11, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> I have not had any breakage on my hairline and I have been wearing wigs since October/November 2016. I moisturize daily with any of my heavy leave-ins
> I have found that pulling my wigs forward , just beyond the hair line has worked wonders. Then applying a little of the the Got To Be gel where the part is,  pressing down and using a blow dryer to set it, the using some powder foundation, does the trick. Let me see if I can post some pics. Sorry that they are not closer up


You are so pretty, you remind me of Michelle Obama!  I agree pulling the wig forward is better for the edges. I just leave the baby hairs out unless I'm wearing a half wig. I only wear kinky curly half wigs which makes it easy to blend my natural hair.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 11, 2017)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You are so pretty, you remind me of Michelle Obama!  I agree pulling the wig forward is better for the edges. I just leave the baby hairs out unless I'm wearing a half wig. I only wear kinky curly half wigs which makes it easy to blend my natural hair.


Thank you. I am honored


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 11, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *I'm a redhead!*
> 
> I am going to start putting the wig information here, for easy access, just in case someone is interested. Also, this thread will serve as a great record of the wigs I've bought and the ones you all have as well, as stated upthread by @trclemons.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *I'm a redhead!*
> 
> I am going to start putting the wig information here, for easy access, just in case someone is interested. Also, this thread will serve as a great record of the wigs I've bought and the ones you all have as well, as stated upthread by @trclemons.
> 
> ...


Did you say man magnet?  I'm off to get one.....


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Did you say man magnet?  I'm off to get one.....



@trclemons,

It appears that way! What is astonishing to me is that men don't care if your hair is a wig or not. If they think you look good, that is all that matters to them. I wear my wigs for me because it is fun and more importantly, because I am trying to protect my hair-not because I am trying to attract men!

I'm starting to notice a small pattern regarding hair and wigs and length as it relates to the men I encounter. [Some] Men prefer it when the hair is down (loosened) and hangs in the face a little (slightly over an eye, etc) and minimum collarbone to armpit length. Wigs drive me crazy when a curl drops over my eye, or drapes across my face. But the act of shaking it out my face or delicately sweeping that wayward, curly, tress back from my cheek and off my face *catches *their attention.

I feel like I'm inadverntently conducting a [man] study!

Every time I wear a wig,  a man approaches me and asks me for my number. Every, single, time. With this red wig, women were constantly looking at me as well. I thought maybe the color was too vivid or the wig was fake looking, or that the wig was crazily sitting askew on top of my head. But that seemed not to have been the case. I was washing my hands in the movie theatre bathroom  and glanced in the mirror at myself. I saw two faces. Mine and some woman's. She was peeking over my shoulder looking at me, too. There were 15 sinks and mirrors and 3 people in the bathroom, so clearly she was not behind me waiting her turn.  At the grocery store (I was all over town in that wig), in line, this lady was leaning out the line, behind me. I saw her in the corner of my eye. She was trying to discreetly look at me.

I plan to continue to collect data from the 'field', document it, analyze it and report back. 

I talk with my mother on FaceTime daily and even she said that she liked that wig. She thinks my wig wearing is some form of an identity crisis that I am recently going through and experiencing. I've explained to her I'm using them as a tool to remain happily in the same old protective style for all of 2017.


----------



## JFemme (Mar 14, 2017)

this thread is on fire....

I've ordered a few wigs since lurking here....

The attention I'm getting is daunting some days......( I miss being able to zone out....

Anyhoo, today I'm searching for a shorter do...but the ones in stock that suit my preferences are sold out... or on order...blah, blah..

Found one I like on Samsbeauty... has anyone ordered with this company.../ any concerns or issues... TIA..

Chicoro, your posts give me life lol


----------



## angelmilk (Mar 14, 2017)

JFemme said:


> this thread is on fire....
> 
> I've ordered a few wigs since lurking here....
> 
> ...



I buy almost all my hair products from Samsbeauty. Love the point system! Try to spend $35+ so you can get flat rate 4.99 shipping.


----------



## JFemme (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you Angelmilk 

Ordering tomorrow


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 16, 2017)

@Chicoro your posts are hilarious!!  that wig looks hot on u!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 16, 2017)

Got some half wigs I like so I'm in now  


If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:

1. Like this post.
Done

2. How long do you plan on wigging it?
Maybe the rest of the year depending on how things go. 

3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
Keep my hair in 4 cornrows, Wash and D.C. And recornrow every two weeks, M&s when necessary (Using braid spray and/or leave in conditioner for my moisturizer. Castor oil, Evco, evoo as sealant. Then apply Shea butter. The Shea butter makes my hair too greasy so I don't always use it), massage xcel mix (xcel & jojoba oil) into scalp daily, baggy when necessary. Sometimes I wear a baggy over my head and then put on the wig cap then the wig. Other times I'll just put on my silk Bonner and then the wig cap just depending on my hairs needs.

4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural

5. Current Hair Length:
BSL

6. 2017 Hair Length Goal:
Close to WL

7. Starting Photo
Uploaded as attachment 

I also uploaded a couple of photos of me wearing my synthetic halfwig that I'll mostly be using throughout the year. The picture in the car is when I had taken the time to separate many of the curls with my fingers to give it a more kinky/natural look like my own texture and I'm fooling everyone because they think it's my hair. Especially at my job because for months, I've been wearing two French braids or a high bun and my buns are thick and full so this big-haired wig matches the thickness, texture and density of my own hair. My husband even thought it was my hair.


----------



## angelmilk (Mar 21, 2017)

Made another u-part  Gonna go back to using closures though because consistent heat is never good.


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm in since I have been wigging it for 3 years straight. I'll get some pics later. I have to suport this thread. I need more tips and encouragement to acheive my goals. Of course I use Chicoro's deep moisture. I'll be back with the details of my lazy regimen. I have to get it together.

Question ladies do the hard stratchy lacefronts pull out your edges? If so what are you doing?

My fave straight lacefronts pulled out some of my edges.

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? *Another year

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Protein treatment as needed, wash with moisturizing shampoo, condition with Aussie Moist, I leave some of the con on my hair after rinsing, seal with grease, then cornrow. Throughout the week  spray braid spray and seal ends of cornrows with grease.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural 4 a/b*

5. *Current Hair Length: *layered Shoulder

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: *Armpit

7. *Starting Photo From January* I have cut of 2 inches since these photo's my ends were thin, and I had heat damage on both sides.

Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 25, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> I'm in since I have been wigging it for 3 years straight. I'll get some pics later. I have to suport this thread. I need more tips and encouragement to acheive my goals. Of course I use Chicoro's deep moisture. I'll be back with the details of my lazy regimen. I have to get it together.
> 
> Question ladies do the hard stratchy lacefronts pull out your edges? If so what are you doing?
> 
> My fave straight lacefronts pulled out some of my edges.



Nope. The hard lace does not effect my hair line at all. I moisturize the hair line with something heavy like a cream moisturizer or castor oil.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 25, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @trclemons,
> 
> It appears that way! What is astonishing to me is that men don't care if your hair is a wig or not. If they think you look good, that is all that matters to them. I wear my wigs for me because it is fun and more importantly, because I am trying to protect my hair-not because I am trying to attract men!
> 
> ...




I absolutely agree with these wigs being man magnets. But i also wonder if it's the combination of your energy from loving how you look with the hairstyle coupled with the new hair.

When I post pics of FB, the men who never comment.....comment. I get lots of love from men in the streets. My white, older, female supervisor told me that I looked gorgeous, like a model (in the wig in my avatar). Then she turned to another black female supervisor and said, "doesn't she look gorgeous?"........she didn't reply. I laughed.


I love my WIGS


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 25, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> I absolutely agree with these wigs being man magnets. But i also wonder if it's *the combination of your energy from loving how you look with the hairstyle coupled with the new hair*.
> 
> When I post pics of FB, the men who never comment.....comment. I get lots of love from men in the streets. My white, older, female supervisor told me that I looked gorgeous, like a model (in the wig in my avatar). Then she turned to another black female supervisor and said, "doesn't she look gorgeous?"........she didn't reply. I laughed.
> 
> I love my WIGS




I think that energy may be part of the reason.

I have been quite taken aback by all the attention I get when wearing wigs, especially that red one. The amount of men that have approached  me and asked for my number when wearing that red wig is incredible [for me].  I have no earthly idea what it is about that wig that makes men *TAKE ACTION* and step up to me.

Just last week, I was waiting for the elevator in my building and a guy from my floor, a dance instructor from Poland, stepped out and saw me.  He looked at me and almost breathlessly he said, 'I LOVE your hair!" From the way his face was animated and lit up, I felt as if I had just stepped bare breasted  into the hallway.  His eyes darted excitedly all around my head and face. In  fact, he was blocking the elevator admiring my hair. I had to step around him to leave and get on the waiting elevator.  It were as if he got tremendous joy and pleasure and was mesmerized  from just looking at that wig (hair).

I'm a little fake-hurt because aint nobody checking for me with my natural beauty. The only time I get a similar reaction is when I have my hair straightened and it hangs down my back, past my waist. I wear my real hair pressed straight like once every two to three years because I just can't be bothered. I guess the men can't be bothered either because most times they don't speak to me.

The reality is that I don't want any attention. I like being anonymous and overlooked, except for that rare occasion when I see a beautiful man that I would like to get to know.  But usually after about 43 seconds the feeling passes and I return to my senses and I settle comfortably back into my state of can't- be- bothered- bliss!

This wig wearing has been a real eye opener for me that has NOTHING to do with gaining healthy, length.


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 26, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> Nope. The hard lace does not effect my hair line at all. I moisturize the hair line with something heavy like a cream moisturizer or castor oil.



I'm not sure what it is I'll try it again. Maybe my moisture game wasn't on point. I may get some fabric frayer or something if it doesnt work.


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 27, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I think that energy may be part of the reason.
> 
> I have been quite taken aback by all the attention I get when wearing wigs, especially that red one. The amount of men that have approached  me and asked for my number when wearing that red wig is incredible [for me].  I have no earthly idea what it is about that wig that makes men *TAKE ACTION* and step up to me.
> 
> ...



Someone told me a wardrobe isn't complete without a wig. They're a real game changer, I can switch my look up in less than two minutes. I'm boring and wear the same old wig most of the time.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 27, 2017)

I ordered the outre Brazilian for a dinner this weekend hoping the color looks good


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> *Someone told me a wardrobe isn't complete without a wig. They're a real game changer, *I can switch my look up in less than two minutes. I'm boring and wear the same old wig most of the time.




@HairNinja, Hey!

*BINGO!* Aptly put, and succinctly and well stated!  Even if you wear the same wig, I am sure you still look cute.

If you had told me this before this red wig, I would  have not understood. But now, I am really seeing this. Wigs *do* dress up an outfit and they *are* game changers. I have the same clothes or outfit on, the same makeup on and the same shoes. The difference is that key accessory: *the* *wig!*   It were as if the clothes, make-up and  shoes were the fuse and that  wig was  the *FIRE*!

I went to a friend's family gathering on Sunday.They see me quite frequently. They were all over me and that wig! They asked me if it were a weave or a wig and if I could take it off at night. I was all bent over with the wig lifted up off my nape so they could see the comb attachment. And when I stepped into the door, their faces lit up  just like the face of the man in my building who saw me at the elevator. These were women and men and they ranged in age from 20 years to 86 years old. The were like, "Oh MY GOODNESS! You look sooo good!"

Ya'll know what, black women entertainers and superstars wear wigs all the time and of course those images are exported through out the world and these images condition people's vision as to how a beautiful, famous, talented women should look.  Based upon that, I think these wigs give you a "Star" quality to your 'image'.
I hope nobody thinks  to asks me  if I can sing or dance.

*AHA!*
*I got it now, the wigs make you look [me] movie-star, glamorous!!!!!! That's it! Hence,  the looks of joy and pleasure on people's faces. *Now I truly understand.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent video!

She uses a wig grip so it doesn't slip back and she uses scar silicone bandages to cover and disguise the mesh on the part. Great, great tips!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Excellent video!
> 
> She uses a wig grip so it doesn't slip back and she uses scar silicone bandages to cover and disguise the mesh on the part. Great, great tips!


I gotta buy some of those scar away strips tonight; I already have a wip grip. That was the best wig investment ever.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> I gotta buy some of those scar away strips tonight; I already have a wip grip. That was the best wig investment ever.



@**SaSSy**,
Which brand of wig grip did you buy and what colors did you buy?  I wear black wig caps. Also, I can only get stuff from Amazon.uk or Amazon.fr, not Amazon.com. The more suggestions the better. Thank you!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @**SaSSy**,
> Which brand of wig grip did you buy and what colors did you buy?  I wear black wig caps. Also, I can only get stuff from Amazon.uk or Amazon.fr, not Amazon.com. The more suggestions the better. Thank you!


MILANO COLLECTION WiGrip Extra Hold Wig Comfort Band, Tan, people think I'm wearing a weave or it's my own hair ever since I've been wearing the wig grip. I brush and fingercomb my hair out in public and my wig doesn't shift at all.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> MILANO COLLECTION WiGrip Extra Hold Wig Comfort Band, Tan, people think I'm wearing a weave or it's my own hair ever since I've been wearing the wig grip. I brush and fingercomb my hair out in public and my wig doesn't shift at all.



Thank you! I will see if they carry it.

I looked it up. It's 19 dollars on Amazon.com but 60 Euro on Amazon.uk and Amazon.fr. Well, I guess I am going to put that on my to buy list when I get to the US. I don't like that price mark-up. Aww...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! I will see if they carry it.
> 
> I looked it up. It's 19 dollars on Amazon.com but 60 Euro on Amazon.uk and Amazon.fr. Well, I guess I am going to put that on my to buy list when I get to the US. I don't like that price mark-up. Aww...


That sucks it more in your home country, but I suggest investing it in when you get a chance. It's a wig wearer's lifesaver to realistic wigs.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> That sucks it more in your home country, but I suggest investing it in when you get a chance. It's a wig wearer's lifesaver to realistic wigs.



I hope to come home to the US to see my mommy in September. I have my running list of 'stuff'. I just put that item on there. In the meantime, I can get the scar stuff here in France. 

 I tell you, this wig thing is a sub-culture unto itself. My wigs are going to look more real than my real hair! I'm so enjoying myself with these wigs!


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @HairNinja, Hey!
> 
> *BINGO!* Aptly put, and succinctly and well stated!  Even if you wear the same wig, I am sure you still look cute.
> 
> ...



Yes, we come to slay. Your wigs are beautiful. The real game changer is your real hair. When you let it out unlike these celebrities, your hair is waist length and beyond. Plus you get to keep it protected and healthy, welcome to the wig game.


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 28, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> MILANO COLLECTION WiGrip Extra Hold Wig Comfort Band, Tan, people think I'm wearing a weave or it's my own hair ever since I've been wearing the wig grip. I brush and fingercomb my hair out in public and my wig doesn't shift at all.



I have 3 of these to keep my lace from slipping and protect my edges. I got them cheap from ebay a china seller. I cant see me wearing it in summer though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332031258360


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 29, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Yes, we come to slay. Your wigs are beautiful. *The real game changer is your real hair.* *When you let it out unlike these celebrities, your hair is waist length and beyond*. Plus you get to keep it protected and healthy, welcome to the wig game.



True that, @HairNinja, that's so right!  And protective styling for the entire year of 2017 is the whole reason for me starting down this wig pathway in the first place.

I think I may get some of that scar silicone today. That should be relatively easy to find in one of  the 187.4 million pharmacies they have here in town.


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 29, 2017)

I may try that, first i'm going to try another method, using a latex glove and maybe some glue to make it stay.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 29, 2017)

So I brought those scarstrips for my wig part, and it looks so natural. I added black eyeshadow
near the part to make it look like roots.  No concealer added:


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 31, 2017)

I was coming to say I ordered two more wigs but apparently I'm bout to order some strips and wig grip 

Toodles


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not trying to be negative but I just want you all to be careful with these wig grips and stuff that go around your hair line. I was about to get one until I'd seen some reviews that it will thin your edges out. Be careful and make sure you ladies are keeping your edges moist and the wig grip doesn't move around


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> So I brought those scarstrips for my wig part, and it looks so natural. I added black eyeshadow
> near the part to make it look like roots.  No concealer added:



The artistry and the mastery of it all! It looks good. I would have never thought to put black eye shadow on the wig to simulate roots coming back in black. That is so very clever!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> I was coming to say I ordered two more wigs but apparently I'm bout to order some strips and wig grip
> 
> Toodles



...and come back with some pictures!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2017)

If this wig were for sale, I would buy it!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2017)

This is the* Ballad. *The color is *OM701. *I'm assuming OM stands for ombre.

Deep invisible L-Part
Lace front wig
Synthetic
Safe up to 400 degree F curling iron
Modelmodelhair.com
The first photo is the picture on the wig. The wig hangs to armpit on her. It hangs below bra-strap on my body. I have a short torso.

Today is the first day I wore it out. The shades photo is how I wore the wig today, which was a bit flat. I removed the lace and plucked some of the hairline a while back.

The other pictures show the part, the view from the front, left side and right side and with my head to the side to show the fullness. I tried to capture photos to show the texture and color of the wig.

I have very strong features (very large mouth, full broad and wide forehead, full nose). Thus, I think the fuller, longer wigs go better with my features than short wigs.  I like this one, too!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2017)

@Chicoro You look great! As usual, it looks far better on you than in the model pics. The wigs you've shown suit you very well. I think my fave so far is the red one; striking.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Chicoro You look great! As usual, it looks far better on you than in the model pics. The wigs you've shown suit you very well. I think my fave so far is the red one; striking.



Thank you, @AbsyBlvd, for your kind remarks! The red one is my personal favorite as well.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 4, 2017)

Sensationnel ShaSha (straight) and Outre Dominican (curly) are giving me life


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 5, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Sensationnel ShaSha (straight) and Outre Dominican (curly) are giving me life



Gorgeous! I love that straight one with the side part. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Apr 5, 2017)

This is my latest wig

I get tons of compliments on this unit. I'll be wearing it until it starts looking bad. I hope to be able to wear it until Memorial day.

Papi Chulo types be breaking they necks to look and holla at me now


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Gorgeous! I love that straight one with the side part. It looks lovely on you.


Thank you!


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 5, 2017)

**SaSSy** said:


> This is my latest wig
> 
> I get tons of compliments on this unit. I'll be wearing it until it starts looking bad. I hope to be able to wear it until Memorial day.
> 
> Papi Chulo types be breaking they necks to look and holla at me now


I wanna try a short wig sooo bad but I'm too scared


----------



## **SaSSy** (Apr 5, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> I wanna try a short wig sooo bad but I'm too scared


Try a dark short wig with light highlights (1B/30 or 27)

People say it's a 90's vibe (i.e. Total of Monica) when I wear it. I wear big earrings and make-up to make it look "hip" or "edgy"

I heard some people say short wigs make them look old ladyish, so be careful.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm trying to keep up with @Chicoro, so I have been rocking some blond & red wigs.  It's getting warmer now, so I will go shorter next month.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 6, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I'm trying to keep up with @Chicoro, so I have been rocking some blond & red wigs.  It's getting warmer now, so I will go shorter next month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 393781View attachment 393785



I love these wigs on you! Your skin is so smooth too. You are so pretty to look at!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I love these wigs on you! Your skin is so smooth too. You are so pretty to look at!


Thank you!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Apr 10, 2017)

An update on my progress.
I've been so busy this past month so I definitely have not been consistent as I'd like with washing my hair & with applying xcel to my scalp. Last wash day was a month ago (I aim for every two weeks) & I do xcel about every other day or every 2 days (I aim for daily application)
On the brighter side, my hair has remained very moist & soft thanks to my consistency in moisturizing &sealing & also to baggying! I baggy my hair under my wig (thanks for the tip @Chicoro    )  or while I'm at home. I use leave in conditioners when I baggy & it has definitely benefited my hair!! I just apply braid spray, a leave-in conditioner & an oil and put on a processing cap. My hair stays moist and it is so SOFT!!! 
My hair has been left alone in 4 cornrows under my wigs for the past month. 
Also, my hair has grown an inch this past month, which I think is a faster growth rate for me (I have not measured my growth rate in about 2 years and it was 2/3" per month back then). I can't say if this growth is due to xcel, my new multi vitamin with Omega 3 fatty acids I started taking a month ago, the baggying or all three but I'm very happy with my progress 
I attached a progress photo.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 10, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> An update on my progress.
> I've been so busy this past month so I definitely have not been consistent as I'd like with washing my hair & with applying xcel to my scalp. Last wash day was a month ago (I aim for every two weeks) & I do xcel about every other day or every 2 days (I aim for daily application)
> On the brighter side, my hair has remained very moist & soft thanks to my consistency in moisturizing &sealing & also to baggying! I baggy my hair under my wig (thanks for the tip @Chicoro    )  or while I'm at home. I use leave in conditioners when I baggy & it has definitely benefited my hair!! I just apply braid spray, a leave-in conditioner & an oil and put on a processing cap. My hair stays moist and it is so SOFT!!!
> My hair has been left alone in 4 cornrows under my wigs for the past month.
> ...



Congratulations on your progress! It really is a process in that not one thing helps to gain length and retain, but a series of things thoughtfully put together.


----------



## Royalq (Apr 10, 2017)

So I bought outre Sherise and idk what kinda Brazilian wavy rat hair they used but that mess is getting returned stat.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 11, 2017)

Is anyone using any of the fingercomber wigs?
I am debating getting one or two.
Only hesitation is that I don't care for black hair. i would prefer a brown with highlights or ombre

Kinky straight







Kinky Wave


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 11, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> I wanna try a short wig sooo bad but I'm too scared


Do it! I did one for the holidays. It was dark with purple highlights and it looked soooo good, especially in the wintertime with a hat. It was called Freddie or Charlie or something like that, and I think it was by Freetress. I paid $15 for it.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 11, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> Is anyone using any of the fingercomber wigs?
> I am debating getting one or two.
> Only hesitation is that I don't care for black hair. i would prefer a brown with highlights or ombre
> 
> ...



^^ Those look beautiful.

I however, was not impressed with my FingerComber purchase.

I literally burned money on synthetic hair that I would never wear.
The units are soo beautiful online, but what I got in the mail?
No maa'm. Shiny, babydoll hair. 

It looked nothing like the photos, and even with tweaking, I just could not wear it.
Ended up trashing it with my spring cleaning that year.

I would not have minded if it was your regular synthetic $19.99-$30.00 proved wig, but I spent $almost $70.00 (including shipping) on trash.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm in this challenge baby! I just got my mom to cornrow my hair and she did a great job! I was sort of emotional as I was preparing my hair for braiding because I've worn it out so much this year.  I plan on keeping it up the rest of the year. I'm tired of dealing with it but I will miss it. I will come back with more deets and my current wig.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 11, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> This is the* Ballad. *The color is *OM701. *I'm assuming OM stands for ombre.
> 
> Deep invisible L-Part
> Lace front wig
> ...



How do you hide all of that luscious hair of yours underneath? It looks very flat and not bulky.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 11, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> How do you hide all of that luscious hair of yours underneath? It looks very flat and not bulky.



@CheChe1881,
Thank you very much for the compliment regarding my hair. I appreciate it!

My process is that I pull my braids into a low, ponytail at the back of my head, close to the nape. I tuck the ends of the braids in the ponytail. I use a knee-hi to tie the pony tail. Also, when I pull my braids around, I make sure to lay them as flat as possible on my head. The bulk of the ponytail at my nape, in conjunction with the straps on the wig, pull everything tight and flat comfortably. I use a wig cap at a minimum. If my hair is super greasy, I use a conditioning plastic cap first, then the wig cap, then the wig. I hope this helps. If not, let me know. If you have any additional questions, feel free to ask and let me know.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Apr 12, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> ^^ Those look beautiful.
> 
> I however, was not impressed with my FingerComber purchase.
> 
> ...



Jeesh that's unfortunate. I have been scoping out their site too and looking for reviews etc. I was thinking it was human hair ::shame::  How would u compare this to other synthetic wigs? I personally love synthetic wigs because the older they get, the more it mimics my natural hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 12, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Jeesh that's unfortunate. I have been scoping out their site too and looking for reviews etc. I was thinking it was human hair ::shame::  How would u compare this to other synthetic wigs? I personally love synthetic wigs because the older they get, the more it mimics my natural hair.


I like synthetic wigs when they look "natural". My wig looked like a costume synthetic wig. I couldn't bring myself to wear it outside of my home.


----------



## mzpurp (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

I'm not in the wig challenge for this year but I just purchased the Toni Daley XL wig.  Has anyone tried this or any of the other Toni Daley wigs? Your thoughts?

The hair is so soft and I can't wait to wear it, I currently have marley twists but have been thinking of wigging it for a couple months.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 13, 2017)

mzpurp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm not in the wig challenge for this year but I just purchased the Toni Daley XL wig.  Has anyone tried this or any of the other Toni Daley wigs? Your thoughts?
> 
> The hair is so soft and I can't wait to wear it, I currently have marley twists but have been thinking of wigging it for a couple months.



@mzpurp,
Wig it and join us, even if it's only a couple for a couple of months! We would love to have you in here with us.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2017)

I ordered these five wigs to take me till September/October. I know I will like them. I have been in wigs since January. Before that I had a weave since December. That means I've been only taking my hair down between 4-6 weeks since December. Last time I redid my braids, I did a protein treatment and cleansed my hair. It seemed to have grown a bit; not sure because I didn't measure.



This one I got in the lighter color (OP27)


----------



## gn1g (Apr 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> They can. Are you wearing something between your hair and your wig? Are you having some issues with your natural edges? *I wear a plastic bag over my head, then put on a wig cap.* I do that to protect the wig from my oily, natural hair. But, most people just use a wig cap. Hopefully, some of the other ladies will chime in.



Hi @Chicoro, does your hair stay wet while you are wearing the plastic bag and does the bag make noise everytime you touch your head?


----------



## gn1g (Apr 14, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*
remainder of 2017 8-9 mos
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

Prepoo my hair with real aloe gel from the leaf followed by an oil mix of, BJ castor oil, EVOO sunflower oil and a few drops of Lavender eo
Wash and condition as needed
For chronic hair shed I've also been using DR CABELLO BIOTINA Treatment, it's very potent and strong.  
Daily I saturate my hair in leave in conditioners, EVOO and then slap a big scoop of green dax grease on the ends to combat split and dry ends. Hypertension meds are harsh on my hair. 
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
5. *Current Hair Length:*
a little below brastrap 
6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:*
waist length


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2017)

gn1g said:


> Hi @Chicoro, does your hair stay wet while you are wearing the plastic bag and does the bag make noise everytime you touch your head?



Hi @gn1g,
My hair is greasy sometimes under the cap, but not necessarily wet. No, you can't hear the plastic cap moving because it is secured by the wig cap over it.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 14, 2017)

My model model storm wig came and Issa yasssssssss

Now I need my braider to work her magic


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I ordered these five wigs to take me till September/October. I know I will like them. I have been in wigs since January. Before that I had a weave since December. That means I've been only taking my hair down between 4-6 weeks since December. Last time I redid my braids, I did a protein treatment and cleansed my hair. It seemed to have grown a bit; not sure because I didn't measure.
> 
> 
> 
> This one I got in the lighter color (OP27)



Wig treats!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yay my Friday night hair GLS96 came and I love it so far. Looks so real even without adding my little enhancements yet. I love the gls64 as well.

Can't wait to get the other three.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 16, 2017)

Took the plunge with the short wig and I'm in love  this is Sensationnel bump wig easy 27


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 16, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Took the plunge with the short wig and I'm in love  this is Sensationnel bump wig easy 27


It looks so good on you. I love short wigs too but haven't taken the plunge. I'm going to order a couple. I love the versatility of wigs. The only thing is I would only feel comfortable switching to short hair on the weekends. I don't want to show up to work switching hair lengths every week.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 17, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> It looks so good on you. I love short wigs too but haven't taken the plunge. I'm going to order a couple. I love the versatility of wigs. The only thing is I would only feel comfortable switching to short hair on the weekends. I don't want to show up to work switching hair lengths every week.


Thanks! That's the same way I used to feel...but now I just don't care. I'll be swinging 22 inches by next week


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 17, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm in this challenge baby! I just got my mom to cornrow my hair and she did a great job! I was sort of emotional as I was preparing my hair for braiding because I've worn it out so much this year.  I plan on keeping it up the rest of the year. I'm tired of dealing with it but I will miss it. I will come back with more deets and my current wig.


 Alright so I'm still wigging after a week. I'm still feeling emotional about. I feel sort of like an imposter. But I want to keep going. Right now I'm wearing Outre Dominican Straight.





 I like it but I chopped it BSL and thinned the heck out of it. I also have a issue making the part look real enough so I'm going to work on that today. I've gotten some compliments so that's nice. I'm going to make myself wear it a while before I switch up to my next one which is 4c coily. Wearing straight hair makes me miss natural hair.

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Until the end of 2017. I do plan on getting a couple updos between wigs.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Under wigs, I'll be wearing cornrows. I'm spraying my scalp 1-2x daily with Netwurks. I will moisturize my hair every other day and saturate my hair with water as needed. I'm interested in phony ponies but have no idea how to hide my hair underneath so...*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: Grazing BSL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Hmm I'm not sure. I'm not sure what my retention will be like with a regimen like this. I don't know what kind of growth to expect. I want as much growth as possible though. *

7. *Starting Photo I have a recent one from another thread. I'll have to find it.*


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 17, 2017)

I may have to put this one on the list. After getting through this uncomfortable period, I see myself having a small obsession with wigs.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 17, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I ordered these five wigs to take me till September/October. I know I will like them. I have been in wigs since January. Before that I had a weave since December. That means I've been only taking my hair down between 4-6 weeks since December. Last time I redid my braids, I did a protein treatment and cleansed my hair. It seemed to have grown a bit; not sure because I didn't measure.
> 
> 
> 
> This one I got in the lighter color (OP27)


I have the Bobbi Boss Copper wig and while I like it the part needs some serious plucking.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 17, 2017)

Here's a pic of Outre Dominican blowout straight all chopped and screwed. It's ok. I originally left some hair out in order to make it look natural. I found it that it looks the most natural without a leave out and pulled all the way forward.

Oh I promise my hand is not that crazy looking irl .


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have the Bobbi Boss Copper wig and while I like it the part needs some serious plucking.


Yup, I plucked it really well.


----------



## mzpurp (Apr 18, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @mzpurp,
> Wig it and join us, even if it's only a couple for a couple of months! We would love to have you in here with us.



Thank you @Chicoro ! Once, I take my marley twists out, I will try it out!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 18, 2017)

mzpurp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm not in the wig challenge for this year but I just purchased the Toni Daley XL wig.  Has anyone tried this or any of the other Toni Daley wigs? Your thoughts?
> 
> The hair is so soft and I can't wait to wear it, I currently have marley twists but have been thinking of wigging it for a couple months.



I have the Toni Daley wig and the big chop wig and I swear those wigs look different on everyone.  I have yet to see someone rock it like she does.  I have a love/hate realationship with both wigs.  I do want the extra long TD wig though.  Can you post pics of how it looks on you?  I love how it looks on mythriftedcloset!


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 18, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> View attachment 395313
> 
> Here's a pic of Outre Dominican blowout straight all chopped and screwed. It's ok. I originally left some hair out in order to make it look natural. I found it that it looks the most natural without a leave out and pulled all the way forward.
> 
> Oh I promise my hand is not that crazy looking irl .


If you said nothing you could scam this as your hair


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 18, 2017)

Storm; she looks like a well done sew in


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 18, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> If you said nothing you could scam this as your hair


Thank you ! You have boosted me up.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 19, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I may have to put this one on the list. After getting through this uncomfortable period, I see myself having a small obsession with wigs.


Yeah this is bomb..bought this tonight in the "creamy blonde" color she mentioned.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Storm; she looks like a well done sew in



It looks like your hair, to me.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I may have to put this one on the list. After getting through this uncomfortable period, I see myself having a small obsession with wigs.



This lady is so beautiful. She says she is 42 and that she has 5 kids. When I first came across her videos, I thought she was much, much, younger. She has  really pretty skin.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 19, 2017)

I've got Freetress heaven in colour 4 and really like it for an everyday natural looking wig. Again, the density was way too high for me so I had to thin it.

Hania on the other hand I hated.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 21, 2017)

Sumra said:


> I've got Freetress heaven in colour 4 and really like it for an everyday natural looking wig. Again, the density was way too high for me so I had to thin it.
> 
> Hania on the other hand I hated.


 Really? What didn't you like about Hania? It was on my to try list.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm still rocking Outre Dominican Straight. I've been tweaking the install and improving my technique each time I wear it. I've gotten a lot of compliments and admittedly that outside validation had really made me feel more confident with the wig. I still have some more tweaking to do with the part and the hairline. I'm going to _try _to rock this one a full month.

Today I'm baggying/GHE under my wig for the first time. For some odd reason baggying always gives me a dull headache. Hopefully I'll get over it because I think baggying would benefit my hair.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 22, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm still rocking Outre Dominican Straight. I've been tweaking the install and improving my technique each time I wear it. I've gotten a lot of compliments and admittedly that outside validation had really made me feel more confident with the wig. I still have some more tweaking to do with the part and the hairline. I'm going to _try _to rock this one a full month.
> 
> Today I'm baggying/GHE under my wig for the first time. For some odd reason baggying always gives me a dull headache. Hopefully I'll get over it because I think baggying would benefit my hair.


That's the wig I'm wearing for my birthday next week! #hairtwins


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 23, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> View attachment 395313
> 
> Here's a pic of Outre Dominican blowout straight all chopped and screwed. It's ok. I originally left some hair out in order to make it look natural. I found it that it looks the most natural without a leave out and pulled all the way forward.
> 
> Oh I promise my hand is not that crazy looking irl .



I have yet to pull mine out. Maybe this week.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 23, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I'm trying to keep up with @Chicoro, so I have been rocking some blond & red wigs.  It's getting warmer now, so I will go shorter next month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 393781View attachment 393785


The red  one looks so great on you!!!


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 23, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm still rocking Outre Dominican Straight. I've been tweaking the install and improving my technique each time I wear it. I've gotten a lot of compliments and admittedly that outside validation had really made me feel more confident with the wig. I still have some more tweaking to do with the part and the hairline. I'm going to _try _to rock this one a full month.
> 
> Today I'm baggying/GHE under my wig for the first time. *For some odd reason baggying always gives me a dull headache. *Hopefully I'll get over it because I think baggying would benefit my hair.



Same happens to me! I don't know what to do because it's messing with my sinuses as well. If I baggy for about an hour I'm good.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 23, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> That's the wig I'm wearing for my birthday next week! #hairtwins


Happy birthday! Post a pic if you feel like it.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 23, 2017)

LostInAdream said:


> Same happens to me! I don't know what to do because it's messing with my sinuses as well. If I baggy for about an hour I'm good.


Ikr. I wonder why that happens. I'm not going to try to baggy for 9 hours like I did that day. That dull headache feeling was too much and it lingered. Today I'm going to baggy for about 4 hours to see if I can do short sessions.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 23, 2017)

_I'm finally wearing more wigs again, so i'd like to join this challenge. _

*How long do you plan on wigging it?




*

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
_I will do a regular regimen of braids and wetting and moisturizing them. DCs. And redo'ing them._


*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning*
_Natural_

*Current Hair Length*
_Grazing BSL_

*2017 Hair Length Goal*
IDK what length but by the end of 2017 I would like to have retained over 5 inches. 

*Starting Photo
 

Wigs
*
1. _Forgot name but it's outre and it has lace.
 

2. Outre Dominican Curly (LOVE this wig)
  

**Sorry for the long post. I want to be thorough and look back on this post to see how far I've come along**_


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm watching Paternity Court right now and I love the judge's wig.

Also, this wig grip is great. I'm happy to report it can survive several rounds of coloring without budging.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 26, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I'm watching Paternity Court right now and I love the judge's wig.
> 
> Also, this wig grip is great. I'm happy to report it can survive several rounds of coloring without budging.


 Oop   *adds to cart*


----------



## MuziqizLyfe (Apr 28, 2017)

Can anybody give me reccs for a long curly/wavy wig that would be good for a cruise? Something like this





Or with less curl is fine..I just don't know which brands to trust


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 29, 2017)

MuziqizLyfe said:


> Can anybody give me reccs for a long curly/wavy wig that would be good for a cruise? Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chick this out:


----------



## MuziqizLyfe (Apr 29, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> chick this out:




There are perfect, thank you!


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 29, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Yeah this is bomb..bought this tonight in the "creamy blonde" color she mentioned.


Update: this unit is bombbbb...I need it in black and brown and red and..


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 29, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Update: this unit is bombbbb...I need it in black and brown and red and..


Ohh that color looks good with your skin tone! A long straight bob in this color would look good on you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm wearing Bobbi Boss Copper right now and it's really cute, but my real love is Friday Night Hair GLS64. That baby right there! Couldn't tell me nothing at this party I went to.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 30, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Ohh that color looks good with your skin tone! A long straight bob in this color would look good on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 1, 2017)

I'm retiring Outre Dominican Straight May 6th. I have a hair appointment coming up. After that style is done, I'll be moving on to Outre 4c coily. Whoop whoop!

I'm starting be suspicious of the nylon wigs caps I'm using. I'm thinking they might be rough on my hair because I'm getting little broken pieces of hair and frizz. I'm going to go by Sally's tom and see if I can find something gentler and satin.

I'm thoroughly enjoying not having to style my hair. All mourning is over now! All my energy can go into caring for my hair. The most work intensive thing I do now is making sure my cornrows stay moist. Hopefully I'm just being paranoid about the wig caps. They _seem _soft enough not to do damage but idk. We'll see if the satin caps make a difference.


----------



## TopShelf (May 2, 2017)

Finally received my fingercomber Kinky II unit and I am upset and disappointed at the customer service and the quality of the unit.
About 2 track in, at the front, there is a 4-6 inch tarck that is about 2 inches long and is super straight.. There is also a track or two missing.  Lindsey replied to my email at told me that the short pieces were meant to cover. Cover what? they  are short and straight and this hair is long and kinky/curly. I will have to use some of my Bobraz to fill the area. NEVER AGAIN











their model of the hair


----------



## Froreal3 (May 7, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> Finally received my fingercomber Kinky II unit and I am upset and disappointed at the customer service and the quality of the unit.
> About 2 track in, at the front, there is a 4-6 inch tarck that is about 2 inches long and is super straight.. There is also a track or two missing.  Lindsey replied to my email at told me that the short pieces were meant to cover. Cover what? they  are short and straight and this hair is long and kinky/curly. I will have to use some of my Bobraz to fill the area. NEVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks! did you look at reviews first?! Can you at least rock it to get your money's worth?


----------



## Froreal3 (May 7, 2017)

Washed and dced my hair today after I think about three weeks. I redid the cornrows going straight back with the nape going across. I measured my hair and it grew/retained about 2" since December, so in most spots it's about 13".  My hair grows so slowly. Whatever.

I will keep this set of cornrows in for four weeks before I take down and wash/redo. Will rock my Bobbi Boss copper until end of May.  Then I'll switch it up to the GLS64 for June.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> Finally received my fingercomber Kinky II unit and I am upset and disappointed at the customer service and the quality of the unit.
> About 2 track in, at the front, there is a 4-6 inch tarck that is about 2 inches long and is super straight.. There is also a track or two missing.  Lindsey replied to my email at told me that the short pieces were meant to cover. Cover what? they  are short and straight and this hair is long and kinky/curly. I will have to use some of my Bobraz to fill the area. NEVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I got one of those wigs from Fingercomber. They are indeed crap. I wore one that did nothing for me and I couldn't get it to look right no matter what I did with it because they mix in straight hair with kinky hair. I mean, seriously! I will never buy those again plus they never have sales. I think they make the perfect wig for the models on their site but just don't care about us, the real customers. Sad, just sad!


----------



## TopShelf (May 8, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Damn, that sucks! did you look at reviews first?! Can you at least rock it to get your money's worth?



Honestly there were no reviews on this particular wig and I went by the reviews of the other wigs. I have worn it because I paid money for it and it doesn't look horrible on me with a headband, but that wasn't how i really wanted to wear it. But hey, you live and you learn and then you make a youtube video on it.....lol


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Washed and dced my hair today after I think about three weeks. *I redid the cornrows going straight back with the nape going across.* I measured my hair and it grew/retained about 2" since December, so in most spots it's about 13".  My hair grows so slowly. Whatever.
> 
> I will keep this set of cornrows in for four weeks before I take down and wash/redo. Will rock my Bobbi Boss copper until end of May.  Then I'll switch it up to the GLS64 for June.



I think that is such a smart way to care for the hair at the nape.  It really is a great idea and effective.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 8, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I think that is such a smart way to care for the hair at the nape.  It really is a great idea and effective.


Yeah I was doing it with my 4c dd because her nape is extremely sensitive and breakage prone. I don't really have nape problems, but with wearing wigs, I want to take extra precautions with that area.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 10, 2017)

I'm wearing my hair in an updo for the next 2-3 weeks. I'm missing wearing a wig a little.  But I feel like wearing my own hair in between wigs keeps me grounded. It reminds why I started wearing wigs in the first place - to keep my hair healthy. I've gotten addicted to weave before so I know I'm prone. I'm off to make a cart for my next haul.


----------



## Rain20 (May 11, 2017)

@TopShelf Would you mind posting a pic of yourself in the fingercomber unit. I really wanted that one. 

I bought one that only lasted a week. So for the price I was angry and haven't bought another. It seems as if she needs to contract with someone to help keep up production and quality.


----------



## TopShelf (May 11, 2017)

Rain20 said:


> @TopShelf Would you mind posting a pic of yourself in the fingercomber unit. I really wanted that one.
> 
> I bought one that only lasted a week. So for the price I was angry and haven't bought another. It seems as if she needs to contract with someone to help keep up production and quality.



I have only been able to wear it with a headband, but I will post a pic when I get home.

okay. do you know if this is a black owned company

ETA: I haven't forgotten about your request to post a pic of the wig. I have decided on 2nd thought not to post a pic wearing it. I don't want them to make any money off of me. Hopefully you will be able to find someone else who owns the unit.


----------



## Rain20 (May 16, 2017)

I think the company is black owned @TopShelf


----------



## Chicoro (May 16, 2017)

I finally took the time to buy some elastic and put it in one of my favorite wigs. It works like *MAGIC*. I usually use Got2Be gel to tap down the part area and make it hold and stick, and use bobby pins to secure the wig.

With the elastic, the part lays down beautifully! It melts into my hairline and fits so well. I can even do the my most aggressive and wildest   Tina Turner head twist to Proud Mary with the utmost of confidence. That wig is not coming off.  It took me all of 6 minutes to sew it on and I did it in a way that I could easily remove it if it didn't work. The elastic cost me about $1.50 for 1 meter. So, I can do my other wigs, too. I still may use a bobby pin for aesthetic reasons to lay the back down, but not because I need it to feel secure.

Here is the video I used to help me and another one which has a thumb nail to give a clear idea of where to place the elastic and where it should lay. I found them to be very helpful. Perhaps you may find them helpful as well.

Happy Wig Wearing !!!!


----------



## angelmilk (May 16, 2017)

I spend so much money on wigs! I buy maybe 2 or 3 synthetics a month... at about 30 bucks each that's ridiculous. I think I'm gonna just buy one good quality human hair lace front and hold back for a long while. Especially since I'm starting college in the fall.


----------



## Chicoro (May 17, 2017)

Excellent Process to Consider for Wig Application:

I don't own a lace wig. Also, I could not understand why a woman with brown skin would use a light wig cap. Now, I see what people are doing. Here is a video a bit involved technique. She colors the wig cap with the person's foundation and then literally tacks the wig cap down on the head with Got2Be. She also trims and shapes the wig cap to mould it on the person's face. It's an interesting technique and would work fabulously for the Red Carpet. She also shows how she inserts the elastic band.


Comments under video:
*So do you have to change the wig cap everyday and do this everyday or every couple days? How long does the wig and cap stay attached for?*
 2  




*Freedom .Couture Hair3 weeks ago
First Name Hi bella, When you wear a wig with the got 2 be gel it usually will last you for 2-5 days depending on how well you care for it. If you keep it on for 5 days When you take the wig off you can take the wig cap off too but if you keep the wig for 2 days you could re use the cap all week *
 3


----------



## IslandMummy (May 17, 2017)

Ordered the Daria wig and she's a longer Hania


----------



## Chicoro (May 18, 2017)

Save that lace you're cutting off your wigs because...


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 21, 2017)

I am currently wigging it! So Im in!
*:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? The whole year with a week break here and there.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? I moisturize every night or 1x during the day. I also wear my hair braided into a beehive. I will keep it in the behive for 4 to 6 weeks...maybe longer depending on how well my hair holds up.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: NATURAL*

5. *Current Hair Length: Full BSL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Full MBL to grazing WL*

7. *Starting Photo - *


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 21, 2017)

I got a lace frontal weave yesterday as i have a wedding in two weeks


----------



## trclemons (May 21, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I am currently wigging it! So Im in!
> *:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. Done*
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (May 23, 2017)

We are heading into month #6 of the Wig Challenge for 2017.

I had to modify the elastic band method. It was just way too tight. I learned that it does not have to stretched and pulled to work. I like a lot more looseness. I don't stretch my band at all. I cut the length I need, unstretched to from the back to the front and use that. I think I will make it EVEN looser the next time.  It was so tight the first time, it made me light headed and woozy. I was about to snatch that thing off in the street because I was so nauseated. 

The elastic band works phenomenally! But, you can't put it too tight. I guess that's just common sense, but I ignored that and had it way too tight.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 23, 2017)

Any of you ladies go swimming or to the beach in your synthetic wig? Does the wig look funny soaking wet?


----------



## sarumoki (May 23, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Any of you ladies go swimming or to the beach in your synthetic wig? Does the wig look funny soaking wet?


Oooh, good question! I'm going away in two weeks and I was thinking I might need to switch to braids.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 23, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Oooh, good question! I'm going away in two weeks and I was thinking I might need to switch to braids.


I was going to get it wet in shower just as an experiment before i retired my last wig but I forgot lol. If I could do a synthetic wig on vaca while swimming that would be ideal because I could take the wig off and wash the chlorine out my hair every night and still look cute in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I was going to get it wet in shower just as an experiment before i retired my last wig but I forgot lol. If I could do a synthetic wig on vaca while swimming that would be ideal because I could take the wig off and wash the chlorine out my hair every night and still look cute in the morning.


I think it looks weird on me so I wouldn't chance it. Braids would be better for the water, plus your wig can go floating away since it's light unless of course you really secure it real tight.


----------



## trclemons (May 29, 2017)

My wig season is officially over (October - May), but I will be checking in.  For the next 2 weeks, I will be sporting a wash 'n go.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

Still wigging it...


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 30, 2017)

Its been a great weekend with my wig. I have been wearing it in its curly state since I got it a month ago, now I'm ready to cut some layers in it. But Im going to wait 1 more week. Ive also had my braid down beehive for over a month! I may keep it up for another week or so and chk to see what type of growth retention I have. Does anyone have a good reggie for sheadding I could implement? 
I am so excited that this first 6 weeks is almost over, I cant wait to meet these goals Ive set! WL and beyond!!!


----------



## sarumoki (May 30, 2017)

Would you ever go zip lining in a wig?


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Would you ever go zip lining in a wig?


I have with no issues.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 5, 2017)

I flat ironed a wig for the first time. I need to get a wig head, that would've made it so much easier.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 9, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Liked. *

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? An entire year*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Working on my plan*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: 8 years natural,  had setback and cut 6 inches off *

5. *Current Hair Length: APL,  I think*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: MBL*

7. *Starting Photo working on it*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


 *LET'S DO THIS LADIES!!!* ​


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been wearing Outre 4c coily for about a week now and y'all... y'all...this wig is so bomb. I haven't been much of anywhere this week but I did go to the mall. Heads have been turning by women and men alike. It's similar length to my natural hair so I feels sort of like I have my hair out. I haven't taken any of my edges out. I just slick them back with edge control. The only down side to this wig is working out. It's a lot of hair and I'm not wearing a hot wig to hot yoga and other classes. I've had to settle with wearing a head wrap or baseball cap to cover these cornrows in order to workout. 

I haven't been this happy with my hair regimen in years. My hair was pretty dry from the updo I kept for 3 weeks so now I'm experimenting with saturating my hair with water every 1-2 days. Hopefully nothing goes wrong.

I'll try to add a pic soon.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 12, 2017)

I am officially on one!!! Heres my update...
Ive just finished my first 6 weeks. I took my hair down and allowed to to breathe for 4 days. My sister re-braided my hair in a large beehive which I will stay in for another 4 to 6 weeks. I only take my wig off about 1x a week for moisturizing and sealing. Over the weekend I got engaged and my hair (wig) was amazing!!! I was supposed to cut layers and curl my lace wig however I am still in love with the curly look! My plan is to wig it until my wedding. WL is the goal. Please wish me luch and give any and all advise you may have! And this is me today after a long weekend!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 12, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I am officially on one!!! Heres my update...
> Ive just finished my first 6 weeks. I took my hair down and allowed to to breathe for 4 days. My sister re-braided my hair in a large beehive which I will stay in for another 4 to 6 weeks. I only take my wig off about 1x a week for moisturizing and sealing. Over the weekend I got engaged and my hair (wig) was amazing!!! I was supposed to cut layers and curl my lace wig however I am still in love with the curly look! My plan is to wig it until my wedding. WL is the goal. Please wish me luch and give any and all advise you may have! And this is me today after a long weekend!



Congratulations on your engagement and your upcoming wedding and marriage! How wonderful to have a life-changing experience and to know that you look amazing at the same time! 

Hair suggestions:

How did your hair look after the 6 week round? Did you gain any growth? Did you do a protein treatment to fortify the hair?
If that is your hair in your avatar, it looks to me like you have only about 6 inches to go to get to waist length.
I don't see any indication of the date of your wedding, so I don't know how much time you have to grow. But on average, it will take about 12 months to gain 6 inches. This is barring there are no major set-backs or extensive cutting. 
Thus, I would say and estimate that you may be looking at getting to waist length around May 2018.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on your engagement and your upcoming wedding and marriage! How wonderful to have a life-changing experience and to know that you look amazing at the same time!
> 
> Hair suggestions:
> 
> ...



My hair grew about 1.5 inches the first 6 weeks! I want to get a better regimen for my vitamins this 6 weeks. I need to keep up this growth level. My hair seems to grow then stop off and on... I did not do any protein treatment this go around. I think I should have though.
That is my hair in the aviator. I pray for no set backs and Im not cutting anything ever. (Just a very lite dusting when needed)
The big day is October 20 2018, so I believe I should be there by then. I have just never been longer then I am right now. I plan to keep wigging it until then. Only taking my hair down for no more than 5 days at a time, every 4 to 6 weeks or maybe pushing to 6 to 8 weeks. I need to retain length and I should be good. But it never seems to get any longer. I dont know what Im doing wrong.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 13, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> My hair grew about 1.5 inches the first 6 weeks! I want to get a better regimen for my vitamins this 6 weeks. I need to keep up this growth level. My hair seems to grow then stop off and on... I did not do any protein treatment this go around. I think I should have though.
> That is my hair in the aviator. I pray for no set backs and Im not cutting anything ever. (Just a very lite dusting when needed)
> The big day is October 20 2018, so I believe I should be there by then. I have just never been longer then I am right now. I plan to keep wigging it until then. Only taking my hair down for no more than 5 days at a time, every 4 to 6 weeks or maybe pushing to 6 to 8 weeks. I need to retain length and I should be good. But it never seems to get any longer. I dont know what Im doing wrong.


Tell me where, when and how your hair breaks, please!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 14, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I'm trying to keep up with @Chicoro, so I have been rocking some blond & red wigs.  It's getting warmer now, so I will go shorter next month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 393781View attachment 393785


Wow!  What's the name of your first wig with blonde accent?  Looks great on you


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 18, 2017)

Recs for a cute short wig for the summer?


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Tell me where, when and how your hair breaks, please!



My hair is 4c in the crown and I notice there is always broken spots in the crown. Also when I do individual plaits around the parting areas break. 
Other then that I always shed like crazy. I mostly finger detangle (except when I do my behive bread which is once every 4 to 6 weeks). My hair gets matted really easily so I make sure my hair is really detangled before I braid it up for long periods of time. 
Let me know what you think please.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 21, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> My hair is 4c in the crown and I notice there is always broken spots in the crown. Also when I do individual plaits around the parting areas break.
> Other then that I always shed like crazy. I mostly finger detangle (except when I do my behive bread which is once every 4 to 6 weeks). My hair gets matted really easily so I make sure my hair is really detangled before I braid it up for long periods of time.
> Let me know what you think please.



Does the bulk of your hair, the ends of the beehive, rest in the crown? If so, you may want to switch up your braiding style a bit. 

Are you shedding with braids in or when you do the take down after 4 to 6 weeks? If your hair tends to matt easily, does it matt badly after being braided for 4 to 6 weeks? How much time do you give your hair before you re-braid in the 4 to 6 week stretches? What kind of protein do you use? How often? 

What is your daily/weekly/monthly moisturizing process? What products do you use and how do you apply them?


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 23, 2017)

I just figured out that my sew in wig has been snatching my kitchen out. Looks like I'm gonna have to do box braids for maybe a month or so. I just wanna give my nape some breathing time.

Has anyone else had this issue before? I don't want to start wearing my hair out atm and I know braids aren't necessarily better but I'm keeping my head covered for most of the year with the occasional week where I wear my hair natural. Any advice? Tbh I'd rather just wear my wig because braids take so long to do.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2017)

ForestRose said:


> I just figured out that my sew in wig has been snatching my kitchen out. Looks like I'm gonna have to do box braids for maybe a month or so. I just wanna give my nape some breathing time.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue before? I don't want to start wearing my hair out atm and I know braids aren't necessarily better but I'm keeping my head covered for most of the year with the occasional week where I wear my hair natural. Any advice? Tbh I'd rather just wear my wig because braids take so long to do.




Yes! People cornrow across, at the nape. It has been talked about as far back as 2008 here on LHCF. In fact, the woman in the YouTube video is our own beloved Mook who started that thread in 2008. Here's the thread link and what Mook wrote in the first post that was so important and helpful:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/grow-your-nape-tutorial-photos.197345/#post-3709717

*"I've been protecting my nape by cornrowing it across and it has been thriving. But I never know what to do with the long tail of the braid. when I pin it the hairpin always seems to fall out at some point during the day or it jabs me in my neck meat.

Until now....
I just did this and had to share.
You can do this and wear your hair down if you have at least SL hair, no one will even see the braid under your hair. You can keep it moisturized, oiled and off of your clothes all day and Hopefully you'll get good results too.

I also posted a video of the whole thing in my fotki videos section.

All you need is 
1. the ability to cornrow 
2. a small hairpin."*

I was unable to find a recent post I saw this year. Here's a video to show how from YouTube:


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 23, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Yes! People cornrow across, at the nape. It has been talked about as far back as 2008 here on LHCF. In fact, the woman in the YouTube video is our own beloved Mook who started that thread in 2008. Here's the thread link and what Mook wrote in the first post that was so important and helpful:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/grow-your-nape-tutorial-photos.197345/#post-3709717
> 
> ...


Wow thank you! I'm still kind of nervous about it showing though but I'll give it a go next time I wear my wig. I'm wearing a SL straight/wavy bob atm. Do you think that'll be too risky?

I take it that you don't sew or clip anything onto the braid right?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 24, 2017)

ForestRose said:


> Wow thank you! I'm still kind of nervous about it showing though but I'll give it a go next time I wear my wig. I'm wearing a SL straight/wavy bob atm. Do you think that'll be too risky?
> 
> I take it that you don't sew or clip anything onto the braid right?



Try it with your bob. Run through the house and dance back in forth in your bathroom mirror! I didn't see anything. I would assume you would just bobby pin the ends, gently down. I think in practice, as you do this, you'll gradually discover what works for you. But you have to do it, then modify it.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 24, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Recs for a cute short wig for the summer?


Ditto!


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 27, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Try it with your bob. Run through the house and dance back in forth in your bathroom mirror! I didn't see anything. I would assume you would just bobby pin the ends, gently down. I think in practice, as you do this, you'll gradually discover what works for you. But you have to do it, then modify it.


I did it and so far so good. Nothing is showing. Now I just have to wait for my nape to grow.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jul 2, 2017)

I tried Jannie but I'm not feeling the length. I'm going to reorder Storm


----------



## angelmilk (Jul 3, 2017)

This is my favorite wig that I've made myself. Finally got that frontal customization down! This is only 2 bundles of Peruvian straight and a frontal for a super natural look. (Ignore my Snapchat caption lol)


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 7, 2017)

Ladies, I am so happy with the wig I just made!!! It is a 27 piece wig. It onky took a few hours. I have never worn a short wig and am happy I finally made one dor myself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 7, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> This is my favorite wig that I've made myself. Finally got that frontal customization down! This is only 2 bundles of Peruvian straight and a frontal for a super natural look. (Ignore my Snapchat caption lol)





NCHairDiva said:


> Ladies, I am so happy with the wig I just made!!! It is a 27 piece wig. It onky took a few hours. I have never worn a short wig and am happy I finally made one dor myself.


Yall over here looking cute in your wigs yall made. Very nice! I don't have the patience for all that.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 14, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> I tried Jannie but I'm not feeling the length. I'm going to reorder Storm


I'm wearing Jannie right now, and I'm not crazy about it either. 

I ended up ordering Bright Meadow and Passion Meadow (both by Model Model) for the rest of the summer.


----------



## angelmilk (Jul 14, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Yall over here looking cute in your wigs yall made. Very nice! I don't have the patience for all that.


Haha yessss it's so time consuming! Especially since I'm horrible at sewing   I would post a pic of the first wig I made..but it's sooooo horrible


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 14, 2017)

Still loving the wig life. I haven't done another wig haul because I'm broke as joke right now so me and 4c coily have been spending much time together.

I have a straight outre half wig that I will revamp over the weekend so I can switch it up and wear that for a while.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 15, 2017)

I am looking to make my own wig but I was wondering if you ladies have suggestions for weaving/dome caps for those of us with....above average heads. Like HUGE. Any suggestions?


----------



## angelmilk (Jul 15, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I am looking to make my own wig but I was wondering if you ladies have suggestions for weaving/dome caps for those of us with....above average heads. Like HUGE. Any suggestions?


Apply duct tape around your styrofoam head until the circumference matches your own. There's a few videos on Youtube of this. Just search 'customizing my wig head'.


----------



## gforceroy (Jul 16, 2017)

It is already July, is it too late to join??
I need people to hold me accountable lol

1. *Like this post.
Liked!*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?
For the rest of the year at least.
*
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
Currently I have my hair in about 6 braids underneath.
I plan to wash every 3 weeks, deep condition, moisturize then braid.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length:
APL *

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:
At least grazing BSL hopefully *

7. *Starting Photo
I am going to come back and add from my phone in a bit

Update with starting pic : I should have done it on wet hair after washing lol*


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2017)

@gforceroy,
It's not too late. Welcome!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 25, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> It is already July, is it too late to join??
> I need people to hold me accountable lol
> 
> 1. *Like this post.
> ...


----------



## Britt (Jul 25, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> This is my favorite wig that I've made myself. Finally got that frontal customization down! This is only 2 bundles of Peruvian straight and a frontal for a super natural look. (Ignore my Snapchat caption lol)


This is really cute ! I love it. 
I would like a u part wig made with some relaxed looking hair and I feel overwhelmed with all the information out there. I want it to look very natural and probably get one made but that's gonna cost probably around $500 and then also I have to buy the hair .. ughhh! So pricey! I just want a bob.


----------



## Britt (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone know anyone in NYC who will make and style a wig for less than freaking $500. I really don't have it to spend that nor do I want to. I'm also not inclined to stress myself to make it myself. Am I being unreasonable regarding pricing? I looked into this when I first went natural and the prices then (roughly 3 years ago) were just about $500 and I had the hair. Now I want a bob wig with a u part leave out and maybe another wig also depending on pricing. All the wig info out here is overwhelming but my main concern is it looking natural and being able to access my scalp on the weekends for a wash n condition. I'm think a u part maybe the way to go? I also would like a bob with a part on the side (a bob as well) so I could do that tousled/beach wave look.  Are closures still a thing? I feel overwhelmed


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2017)

This wig seems to be everything but I'm going to wait on a few more reviews before I invest any coins.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 28, 2017)

Plucked and bleached already. amazing


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 28, 2017)

Britt said:


> Does anyone know anyone in NYC who will make and style a wig for less than freaking $500. I really don't have it to spend that nor do I want to.



Can you do jersey?


----------



## Britt (Jul 28, 2017)

FelaShrine said:


> Can you do jersey?


Yes, I can!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 28, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> This wig seems to be everything but I'm going to wait on a few more reviews before I invest any coins.



It is nice!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 28, 2017)

1 more month to go, then it's WIG SEASON again for me! I love wigs.


----------



## Britt (Jul 28, 2017)

FelaShrine said:


> Plucked and bleached already. amazing


Ohhh this is it, this is so pretty !!!!!


----------



## Britt (Jul 28, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> This wig seems to be everything but I'm going to wait on a few more reviews before I invest any coins.


For these lace front wigs, you take it off at night and every time you wear it you do the routine of the got2b gel and spray and lay the baby hairs? Do any of you have to fuss a lot with the lace fronts in the morning. I must say this one is pretty nice. I'm tempted to try it and give it a go on the weekend.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 29, 2017)

Britt said:


> For these lace front wigs, you take it off at night and every time you wear it you do the routine of the got2b gel and spray and lay the baby hairs? Do any of you have to fuss a lot with the lace fronts in the morning. I must say this one is pretty nice. I'm tempted to try it and give it a go on the weekend.


I've never worn a full frontal, but from what I've seen in YouTube they're typically worn for a few days at a time.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jul 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I am looking to make my own wig but I was wondering if you ladies have suggestions for weaving/dome caps for those of us with....above average heads. Like HUGE. Any suggestions?


Hey @AgeinATL. As an alternative to what @sarumoki suggested, you can try one of these mannequin heads. I just ordered one for myself on Amazon because I'm too lazy to do the duct tape thing. Lol. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W1BT1SI?psc=1
They come in different sizes, so you can get the right size for you. I got the 22" one but they go all the way up to 24"

Also, they sell different sized wig caps on AliExpress for cheap. I ordered a bunch of large side-U-part wig caps for like $7.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> This wig seems to be everything but I'm going to wait on a few more reviews before I invest any coins.


True. You know they send the you tubers the best ones and the real customers get crap.

@Britt check out styleseat.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

@Pygmy_puff
@sarumoki 
@angelmilk 


You guys are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Britt (Jul 30, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> True. You know they send the you tubers the best ones and the real customers get crap.
> 
> @Britt check out styleseat.


Thank u! Damn they still do that, that sucks. I guess it's better to just get one made.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 3, 2017)

Any tips on how to detangle a curly wig without brushing out the curls?


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 4, 2017)

Soooooo, my edges are missing, its only on the right side but I think my hair was braided down to tight. (Salon) I just wanted to make sure it would last 6+ weeks. And now my hair on the right side is gone... Now what??? UPDATE MY REGIMEN: For the tje next 2 weeks I will try to only bun my hair and not put tension on my edges. Im going to start with a good protien treatmemt tomorrow. I will redo and deep condition my hair every 2-3 days, also Im trying the NJoy pomade for the next cpl of weeks... If I notice it helps I will try the growth oil as well... Im always open to suggestions...!


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> 1 more month to go, then it's WIG SEASON again for me! I love wigs.


I love them too.  My wig season is October thru June, so I'll be back in October.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 7, 2017)

Has anyone ordered from Myfirstwig.com?


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 8, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I ordered these five wigs to take me till September/October. I know I will like them. I have been in wigs since January. Before that I had a weave since December. That means I've been only taking my hair down between 4-6 weeks since December. Last time I redid my braids, I did a protein treatment and cleansed my hair. It seemed to have grown a bit; not sure because I didn't measure.
> 
> 
> 
> This one I got in the lighter color (OP27)




WOW, I need to order that GLS64 Wig from Fridaynighthair. I have never ordered from them before.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> WOW, I need to order that GLS64 Wig from Fridaynighthair. I have never ordered from them before.


It's still holding up well!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> It's still holding up well!



I am so late to Friday Night hair wigs....I remember them years ago but I never tried them. I am looking at the GLS64 and GLS63.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 10, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Any tips on how to detangle a curly wig without brushing out the curls?



If it's synthetic, a lot of women swear by spraying it with fabric softener and finger detangling.  If it's human, maybe do a mix of water/condish in a spray bottle and finger detangle?  If you lose them, you may be able to bring the human curl back with some mousse and scrunching.  GL!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 15, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> This is my favorite wig that I've made myself. Finally got that frontal customization down! This is only 2 bundles of Peruvian straight and a frontal for a super natural look. (Ignore my Snapchat caption lol)


Beautiful job!!!

What tutorial did you use to do this?  Was it YouTube?  Also, where did you order your hair from?

TIA


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 18, 2017)

I ordered my first 360 lace front wig! I am pretty excited from all of the reviews I have seen. When I get it I will post pictures for sure!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 21, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> This is my favorite wig that I've made myself. Finally got that frontal customization down! This is only 2 bundles of Peruvian straight and a frontal for a super natural look. (Ignore my Snapchat caption lol)



Very nice. I would like to know as well...which YT tutorial did you find most helpful. I have a frontal and 3 bundles of hair sitting here that I could use to make a wig. I'm so intimidated by the frontal customization process.  Will I tweeze enough? And I still haven't nailed bleaching the knots. Oh well, I'm gonna try though. The average cost to get a wig done in my area is $250. That alone will motivate me to try and make my own wig.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Aug 22, 2017)

Even though it's still summer and the temp today is going to be 90 degrees, I've gone back to my wig. My hair is over me and doesn't want me touching her.
*
1. Like this post. *
Yup!
*
2. How long do you plan on wigging it? *
For the rest of the year.

However, I feel like wigs need to be my forever normal and relegate letting my hair out for special occasions, breaks, when it's impractical, or when I want to stunt. In other words, I'm combining the wisdom of these Chadian women by keeping my hair in braids to allow it to reach it's full potential and wearing the wig to conform to Western ideals.
*
3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I don't do leave outs and I'm not glueing down anything. I wear wigs in a variation of this (really impractical for summer) style:






Underneath, I have 14 braids (4 on each side and six in the back) that I crisscross and pin in the back to lay flat.

I redo and wash my hair 1 to 2 times per week. Shampoo and conditioner are from the Roux Rejuvenating Keratin Treatment line. Twice a day I spray the leave-in from the same line. Still need to figure out a deep conditioner and how to fit into my regimen and whether or not an oil is still needed.

I do not handle or rebraid my hair when wet. I wash my hair in the same braids, use a tshirt to blot out excess water, spray my leave-in and wait until the next day when dry to rebraid.

I do not use combs, brushes, or picks on my hair. I undo one braid at a time, gently pull for shed hairs, mist my hair with the spray, rebraid, and pin when done with all the braids.

*4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
*
5. Current Hair Length:*
Around 10-11" all around which equals to:
Front: Below chin
Sides: Collar bone
Crown: Base of neck
Back: Below APL
*
6. 2017 Hair Length Goal:*
Stop hair breakage and split ends. I've only retained 1" since the beginning of the year. What looks to be frizz around my braids are short 1-2" strands of hair. The rest of those strands are on my bathroom floor.

Past 2017, I  will reach BSL, hold there and trim the back until the rest of my hair gets to full BSL, move on to WL, and figure out what to do from there. My hair likes to take her time so I'm looking at 3-4 years of this. 

*7. Starting Photo*


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 22, 2017)

This is my first 360 lace frontal and I am not even sure how to get the lace to stay down without tape lol
suggestions appreciated
So far I like the hair though!


----------



## Britt (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok ladies!!!! I got my wig made and I love how it looks, however it's not as easy to put on as I thought. So I got a u part made and bought the u part wig cap from the bss. I was excited to put in on when it was made for me yesterday but I can't seem to be able to secure it with the draw string in the back. It's like a little bra strap that I'm suppose to hook into the holes on the cap but as much as I played with it yesterday it's difficult for me to feel the hooks and loops and I was getting very frustrated. My mom told me not to bother with that but to braid my own hair down underneath and then hook the wig to the braids, there are two clips in the top at the u part, but my issue is laying the wig flat in the back. How do I secure it without messing with those bra strap thingys? My mom said if I braid my hair down I will be able to sort of hook the wig under the corn row? I know this may sound silly but this is all so foreign feeling to me.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 23, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> This is my first 360 lace frontal and I am not even sure how to get the lace to stay down without tape lol
> suggestions appreciated
> So far I like the hair though!


It looks good! Where did you order from?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Aug 24, 2017)

Soooo after months of lurking, I figure I should just make it official and join this thread! Here goes: 

1. *Like this post.*
Done!

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
At least until the end of the year. I don't think I will EXCLUSIVELY wear wigs 24-7/365, but I expect it to be a prominent feature of my PS regimen though the end of the year. 

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Wash and DC once a week. Trims and protein treatments as needed. I cornrow or plait my hair while it is still damp out the shower with a little creamy leave-in and olive/castor oil mix. 

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natchal, honey!

5. *Current Hair Length:*
My longest strands (at the crown) are almost 14". The hair in the front and back are a little shorter, between 11-13 inches. This puts me a little past APL, I think. It's hard to tell because I haven't straightened in months. I'll update when I straighten for a trim once the humidity dies down a little more. 

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal:*
BSL would be ideal for the end of the year. Ultimately, I want to reach WL. 

7. *Starting Photo*
I don't really have a recent length check photo because I hardly ever straighten my hair. 
Here is just a selfie with straight hair in February :
 

And here it is curly in May a few days after a stylist hacked off about 2-3 inches


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 24, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> It looks good! Where did you order from?



I ordered the wig from Lavy hair


----------



## Kalia1 (Sep 4, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Update: this unit is bombbbb...I need it in black and brown and red and..



What's the name of this unit? It's NICE!


----------



## beauti (Sep 4, 2017)

*I'd like to join please*

*2. How long do you plan on wigging it? next 7 months*

*3. How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? dc, wash,cornrow/plait biweekly. moisturize daily.*

*4. Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:Natural*

*5. Current Hair Length:mbl*

*6. 2017 Hair Length Goal:wl*

*7. Starting Photo *
*pic taken 5 months ago*

* *




And here's a pic of the wig I will be wearing the next couple months. I've had it for a while, don't remember exact name but it's a freetress shake-n-go


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 4, 2017)

Got three new work wigs on the way! My next order will be wigs I really want. Can't wait!


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 4, 2017)

How long do you wear wigs for before switching? I've been doing every month but there's too many on the wish list to space them out that far.


----------



## beauti (Sep 4, 2017)

*I should post this here.  It was so hot out today I wore my summer wig. 




*


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Sep 4, 2017)

Here's a pic of the U part I made with some Ali Express kinky curly hair. I've been wearing it pretty much non-stop since I made it


----------



## gforceroy (Sep 5, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> How long do you wear wigs for before switching? I've been doing every month but there's too many on the wish list to space them out that far.


It depends for me. My last synthetic wig lasted about 1.5 months and I threw it out (I try for 2). I wash my human hair wigs and keep till they are DONE lol
I still have 3 synthetic/blend wigs I haven't worn and I need to stop buying em.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 7, 2017)

Britt said:


> Ok ladies!!!! I got my wig made and I love how it looks, however it's not as easy to put on as I thought. So I got a u part made and bought the u part wig cap from the bss. I was excited to put in on when it was made for me yesterday but I can't seem to be able to secure it with the draw string in the back. It's like a little bra strap that I'm suppose to hook into the holes on the cap but as much as I played with it yesterday it's difficult for me to feel the hooks and loops and I was getting very frustrated. My mom told me not to bother with that but to braid my own hair down underneath and then hook the wig to the braids, there are two clips in the top at the u part, but my issue is laying the wig flat in the back. How do I secure it without messing with those bra strap thingys? My mom said if I braid my hair down I will be able to sort of hook the wig under the corn row? I know this may sound silly but this is all so foreign feeling to me.



When my wigs have those straps, I just secure them to the loop before I put the wig on. I usually put them on the loosest setting that will still fit in my head. IA that you should braid your hair underneath but I wouldn't secure them to your braids. I would suggest bobby pins instead and using as many as will make you feel comfortable. I secure my wigs with bobby pins because I'm afraid of the damage the wig clips and combs will do. I had no damage rocking wigs for years this way. GL!


----------



## Britt (Sep 7, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Here's a pic of the U part I made with some Ali Express kinky curly hair. I've been wearing it pretty much non-stop since I made it
> 
> View attachment 409765


This looks really nice!


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 7, 2017)

Britt said:


> Ok ladies!!!! I got my wig made and I love how it looks, however it's not as easy to put on as I thought. So I got a u part made and bought the u part wig cap from the bss. I was excited to put in on when it was made for me yesterday but I can't seem to be able to secure it with the draw string in the back. It's like a little bra strap that I'm suppose to hook into the holes on the cap but as much as I played with it yesterday it's difficult for me to feel the hooks and loops and I was getting very frustrated. My mom told me not to bother with that but to braid my own hair down underneath and then hook the wig to the braids, there are two clips in the top at the u part, but my issue is laying the wig flat in the back. How do I secure it without messing with those bra strap thingys? My mom said if I braid my hair down I will be able to sort of hook the wig under the corn row? I know this may sound silly but this is all so foreign feeling to me.


For the most part I also use bobby pins to secure my wig, but I've been phasing them out in favor of the wig grip strips that they sell on Amazon because the pins irritate my scalp if I go more than a full day wearing them. I've also seen a few other methods on youtube, like sewing an elastic band across the back of your wig, or using Got2b glue (a hair gel, not actual glue) on the lace to keep it laying down.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 7, 2017)

I just bought two more, and neither of them was the one I was originally planning to buy. So now I have to buy that one, plus the one I want for the holidays. I'm an addict, y'all.


----------



## Britt (Sep 7, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> For the most part I also use bobby pins to secure my wig, but I've been phasing them out in favor of the wig grip strips that they sell on Amazon because the pins irritate my scalp if I go more than a full day wearing them. I've also seen a few other methods on youtube, like sewing an elastic band across the back of your wig, or using Got2b glue (a hair gel, not actual glue) on the lace to keep it laying down.


I have a u part wig and the small combs inside hurt. I might have them taken out. Are the elastic bands going across the back of the head only for lace wigs?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Sep 7, 2017)

@Britt thank you!!


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 7, 2017)

Britt said:


> I have a u part wig and the small combs inside hurt. I might have them taken out. Are the elastic bands going across the back of the head only for lace wigs?


Yes. Like in this video:


Disclaimer: I've never actually watched the video, it was just the first result for "elastic band method wigs".

I never use the combs. I just cut them out.


----------



## Britt (Sep 7, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Yes. Like in this video:
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I've never actually watched the video, it was just the first result for "elastic band method wigs".
> ...


thank you! this video is helpful!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anyone ordered from Hairvivi  or WowAfrican. I'm finally going to take the plunge and buy one. And those 2 companies look the best to me because they seem to have preplucked hairlines. I'm a novice so plucking and dying knots aint gonna workout for me. I'm not trying to destroy a $200 wig straight out the gate. Any help?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2017)

Wig season is upon me in my town. The temperature has dropped and I am already feeling cold when I go outside during the day.

Based on a suggestion from you ladies, I washed my synthetic wig with fabric softener. I am quite happy with the results, too. The wig came out shiny and soft and it smells lovely. The only change I noticed is that the hair is more elongated. The wig 'hangs' longer. It still looks cute, though.

I have had this wig since *Fall 2016.* I thought it would last about 3 months. I am so surprised it is almost a year old. The lady at the store told me to only run my fingers through it to detangle it. That's what I did for the most part. When I first got that wig, I went and bought 2 more of the same wig so I could have them for the future. It looks like I am going to get at least another year's wear out of this wig before I have to start using the new one.

This summer, I perfected my plait/braid style to the point where I enjoy wearing my hair out in the plaits and keep them moist. My wig season is going to be from September to April, which is about 8 months.

If I can get 4 inches between now and April 2018, I would be well BELOW tailbone length. I am OBSESSED with reaching tailbone length with a routine that purposely aims for tailbone length.

I love wearing wigs. I feel like a beautiful, glamorous star!


----------



## gforceroy (Sep 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Wig season is upon me in my town. The temperature has dropped and I am already feeling cold when I go outside during the day.
> 
> Based on a suggestion from you ladies, I washed my synthetic wig with fabric softener. I am quite happy with the results, too. The wig came out shiny and soft and it smells lovely. The only change I noticed is that the hair is more elongated. The wig 'hangs' longer. It still looks cute, though.
> 
> ...



Wow! I never got a synthetic wig to last that long! 

Also is your braid pattern in your fotki? Your hair is WAYYYY longer than mine but I might need to change what I do under my wigs in the next year lol


----------



## gforceroy (Sep 10, 2017)

Britt said:


> thank you! this video is helpful!



This makes a big difference. I did mine in a way where the lace on my 360 wig lays flat so I don't have to use wig tape or glue (gel) anymore and its a time saver!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey @gforceroy ,

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/12-inches-in-12-months-2017.804951/page-9#post-23993757

post # 259 in the 2017 12 inches in 12 months challenge is where I posted photos.

I just do 8 plaits/braids. Then I pull them back into one low ponytail right above the nape of my neck, and put on a wig cap. It works out great!

Also, I don't wear my wig(s) every day, all day. I like to  wear it when I go outside to do errands. When I get home, I pull it off. So I might have it on at most, 4 hours per day.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> This makes a big difference. I did mine in a way where the lace on my 360 wig lays flat so I don't have to use wig tape or glue (gel) anymore and its a time saver!



I have an elastic band in my wig, too. It makes the wig lay flat, tight and flush, right at the hairline. I don't worry about my wig loosening up or feeling like it's popping off anymore with every facial expression I make or step I take. It used to feel my wig sliding back ever so lightly before I installed the elastic band. Now, it is snug and I don't think about my wig once I secure it on my head. I don't need glue anymore either. It's amazing. But, I still put a little glue on the hairline  because I like the way it looks. 

I think I am just too cute now. I walk down the street turning my head and flicking 'my hair' left to right, switching while I walk down the street. I'm in my own little world.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2017)

I wore my wig for the first time since washing it with fabric softener. It was shiny but not in a 'wiggy' way. It still looks fake, don't get me wrong, but the shine imparted by the fabric softener was kind of  a 'deep down' sheen. It's hard to explain. Th hair looked silky and soft. It held such a beautiful scent as well. When I walked, it just bounced and moved like real hair. I felt like I was the star of a shampoo commercial! Storefront glass and all reflective surfaces created an opportunity for me to look at that wig while on my head. Instead of standing in my bathroom playing in the mirror, I literally walked over town playing in all the mirrors or mirror like surfaces that I encountered. I'm SOLD on using fabric softener on my wigs! The results were amazing for me and my little wig, which has never been prettier or softer!


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 13, 2017)

I went back to Aku today because I was tired of Bright Meadow. This DX3240 color is soooo perfect for fall!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone started 'wig' season, yet? 

I went to one of the Black owned beauty supplies store in town. They have an entire showroom dedicated to wigs. I wanted to buy 4 really pretty wigs that I saw in there. I ended up buying nothing.


----------



## Britt (Sep 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Wig season is upon me in my town. The temperature has dropped and I am already feeling cold when I go outside during the day.
> 
> Based on a suggestion from you ladies, I washed my synthetic wig with fabric softener. I am quite happy with the results, too. The wig came out shiny and soft and it smells lovely. The only change I noticed is that the hair is more elongated. The wig 'hangs' longer. It still looks cute, though.
> 
> ...


I just love your enthusiasm and zeal over wearing wigs  ! This bolded cracked me up, I hope to feel this way when I start to wear mine.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Anyone started 'wig' season, yet?
> 
> I went to one of the Black owned beauty supplies store in town. They have an entire showroom dedicated to wigs. I wanted to buy 4 really pretty wigs that I saw in there. I ended up buying nothing.


I wear wigs all year round so it's always wig season for me.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> I just love your enthusiasm and zeal over wearing wigs  ! This bolded cracked me up, I hope to feel this way when I start to wear mine.



When you find THE ONE, you'll know what I'm talking about, girl!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I wear wigs all year round so it's always wig season for me.



Okay! Do it sarumoki!


----------



## Britt (Sep 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> When you find THE ONE, you'll know what I'm talking about, girl!


LOL!!!!!
If I do I will certainly report back lol


----------



## Britt (Sep 14, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I wear wigs all year round so it's always wig season for me.


Do you feel hot in the summer time with them on? Do you wear a full one?


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> Do you feel hot in the summer time with them on? Do you wear a full one?


Honestly, it depends on the wig. I always wear full wigs. Over the summer I do wigs that are shorter or that have a lighter density. Over the course of the summer I did 
-Model Model Demi, but I flat ironed the curls out so it was a little bit wavy
- Passion Meadow, and Bright Meadow, both also by Model Model
-Freetress Jannie, which I actually wore to the beach twice

Some wigs that I would never ever wear in the summertime are Freetress Flora, which is big and poofy and curly, or It's A Wig Aku, which even though it's short has a lot of density.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Anyone started 'wig' season, yet?
> 
> I went to one of the Black owned beauty supplies store in town. They have an entire showroom dedicated to wigs. I wanted to buy 4 really pretty wigs that I saw in there. I ended up buying nothing.


My wig season is October to June, but I will end it in April next year because I want to wear my hair for my graduation in May.  I still have the same 24 wigs that I will rotate every 2 weeks, but I would like to add a few new wigs if I find some that really catch my eye.


----------



## beauti (Sep 14, 2017)

*I ordered outre Jada in the color dr30, can't wait for her to arrive. In the meantime I need to figure out how to get this hair braided in a bee hive or something.*


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2017)

trclemons said:


> My wig season is October to June, but I will end it in April next year because I want to wear my hair for my graduation in May.  I still have the same 24 wigs that I will rotate every 2 weeks, but I would like to add a few new wigs if I find some that really catch my eye.



Wait!

What?!! You are graduating? Congratulations!!!!!!!! 

Be sure to take a photo of the back of your head so we can see that hair! Don't wear anything dark, we need the contrast of something light against the hair. 

24 wigs??? 
Are you SERIOUS?!!!!!!!!! Look how you just casually typed these two things like it's something everybody does and has: graduation and 24 wigs!

 Amazing! Do you have a special room or 'show room' for your wigs? I'd like to see a picture  of all that!

I'm waiting for YOUR reveal/length check in December 2017. This is going to be good. But, that's okay, I can wait until May 2018, too. That's no problem either. 

You can rush no hair before its time!


----------



## King of Sorrow (Sep 22, 2017)

The ends of my wig were getting ratty so I cut them off. Better the wig than my own hair. I think I can hold out until the end of the year to buy a new one.

Some days I want to scream from boredom. Other days I'm glad for the predictability of it all.


----------



## beauti (Sep 23, 2017)

*I braided my hair real good and flat for my straight wig. I have great access to my scalp for oiling and spritzing my braids. *


----------



## trclemons (Sep 23, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> The ends of my wig were getting ratty so I cut them off. Better the wig than my own hair. I think I can hold out until the end of the year to buy a new one.
> 
> Some days I want to scream from boredom. Other days I'm glad for the predictability of it all.


I bought a lot of wigs in different styles and colors to help avoid the boredom & predictability.  Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Sep 23, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I bought a lot of wigs in different styles and colors to help avoid the boredom & predictability.  Try that and see if it helps.



I'm going to try out color with my next wig. 

I've considered different styles but I want a consistent look for work. It's going to take some thought and planning to find different wigs that look like the same head of hair styled differently.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 24, 2017)

DISCLAIMER: 
This is _*not *_a wig. (She does have clip ins she made but her hair is gorgeous before she puts them in.)
But this lady's naturally, straightened hair is laid so beautifully, it looks like a wig.

She's used the *EBIN 24 Hour Edge Tamer *to lay her edges. I love, love, love this product! It works best when you DON'T wet your edges with water. I 'found' this while in the US, as it was recommended to me by the girl working in the beauty supply. I put on my mother's edges. It is reminiscent of how 'Let's Jam' used to lay down edges that looked sleek and wet. But that old product used to eat up and break off hair.


----------



## alex114 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey ya'll! I'm also wigging it year round, and I hope to be close to or at MBL by this December! I bought two pretty expensive lace wigs from Pink Lace that I was using for grad school and my job at a law firm this summer, and this is one of them from last week:


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 25, 2017)

alex114 said:


> Hey ya'll! I'm also wigging it year round, and I hope to be close to or at MBL by this December! I bought two pretty expensive lace wigs from Pink Lace that I was using for grad school and my job at a law firm this summer, and this is one of them from last week:



That looks like your natural hair. It looks nice!


----------



## alex114 (Sep 25, 2017)

@Chicoro  such a big compliment coming from someone with such beautiful natural hair! Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 25, 2017)

alex114 said:


> @Chicoro  such a big compliment coming from someone with such beautiful natural hair! Thanks!



You are welcome! Thank you for the compliment as well. Congratulations on having secured your summer internship!  That's not an easy task to do. Good luck to you as you move toward completion in graduate school. I look forward to hearing about your graduation and seeing your gorgeous hair on your special day. Keep going!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> That looks like your natural hair. It looks nice!



It sure does!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried lining the inside of their wigs with satin? I saw Naptural85 do it a long time ago. I was thinking about doing it to my U-part, but I'm concerned it might not be "breathable" enough...


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2017)

I am officially back in the wig game.   It's still kind of hot in Florida, so I'll probably sport short dos this month.

For the next 10 days, I'll be sporting Vivica Fox's Adaya in 4/30.  Although I already have 24 wigs, this is one of the 5 new wigs I purchased from Sam's Beauty.  I will have to line them all up and post a picture.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> I'm going to try out color with my next wig.
> 
> I've considered different styles but I want a consistent look for work. It's going to take some thought and planning to find different wigs that look like the same head of hair styled differently.


I guess I don't really care about consistency.  I involved my coworkers from the beginning of my wig journey to prepare them for the various changes.  They know my schedule for when I switch to a new wig and they come to my cubicle to see what I'm wearing and what her name is.  They even try to get me to wear their favorite wig(s) more often.  And they know that during the Summer months, I wear my natural hair out and I call her Lola because whatever Lola wants Lola gets.  So, I made it a fun process for them in order to make it easier for me to maintain a lifestyle of variety without throwing them into a total culture shock.  But this process probably wouldn't be successful in every work environment.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Wait!
> 
> What?!! You are graduating? Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Here are all the girls.....The 5 new ones are all on the 1st row.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Oct 1, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I guess I don't really care about consistency.  I involved my coworkers from the beginning of my wig journey to prepare them for the various changes.  They know my schedule for when I switch to a new wig and they come to my cubicle to see what I'm wearing and what her name is.  They even try to get me to wear their favorite wig(s) more often.  And they know that during the Summer months, I wear my natural hair out and I call her Lola because whatever Lola wants Lola gets.  So, I made it a fun process for them in order to make it easier for me to maintain a lifestyle of variety without throwing them into a total culture shock.  But this process probably wouldn't be successful in every work environment.




See, I don't like people up in my business like that. Asking me about my hair and telling me about which one is their favorite wig or "Oh, I see you are wearing ____" or "you should wear ___ again." That would get old for me real fast. I know my temperament. I'm trying to stay employed. Since cutting my wig shorter no one has said anything. That's how I like it. The only time my hair needs to be a topic of conversation, is when I'm rocking it in its natural state  and nowadays that usually means I'm looking for some attention.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Here are all the girls.....The 5 new ones are all on the 1st row.
> View attachment 412499



The BEST WIG picture EVER~~


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2017)

@trlclemons,
Thanks for staging the wigs in the hallway and thanks for taking and posting the picture! That was pure joy personified  when I saw the photo!

I tried to wear my go-to wig two days ago, on Saturday,  and it gave me a headache. I don't know if my head got bigger or what! I think the hair styled underneath needed to be better adjusted to accommodate the wig.

I got me some new make-up, too?! I'm going to put on another one today.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Oct 3, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Here are all the girls.....The 5 new ones are all on the 1st row.
> View attachment 412499


I love this picture!  It looks like all your wigs are having a little wig conference in the hallway. I wonder what they're talking about?  
Thanks for sharing @trclemons


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 10, 2017)

I was gifted my first human hair wig, but I hate the color. Tips on dyeing a wig?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I was gifted my first human hair wig, but I hate the color. Tips on dyeing a wig?



If you have a wig block or one of those polystyrene heads, pin the wig to that before starting.

Work in very small sections. Use an applicator brush or toothbrush to get as close to roots as posssibe (avoiding lace if there is any).

If going lighter, check the development of the colour regularly. 

Wash the wig on the polystyrene wig head for more control.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

This thread is so educational, encouraging, helpful, and fun!!!

Beautiful, beautiful looks, ladies!

I'm a lurker. My issue is that I can only wear SUPER thin (i.e., not dense) wigs, else the wig on me looks big in a wiggy way. I don't why! Even the slightest waviness in the thinnest wig and BAM!: My hair and head look large. 

The reason I've begun again to wear wigs is 3-fold:

It permits me to break up wash day: I can chunky twist out of the shower and slap on a processing cap, wig cap, and wig. This allows my hair to GHE. It also frees my spirit to relax on wash day, knowing I don't have to race against time to ensure I complete everything PLUS styling. That freedom has been REALLY key to my increased finger detangling, careful handling of my hair, and not ponytailing my wash and go (which results in tangles) and instead keeping my hair stretched via chunky twists.
It vastly increases the likelihood that I keep my hair stretched and thus freer of tangles all week: This because it ensures I have time on wash day to stretch my hair via quick chunky twisting, since that is quick to do if the hair need not be neat/styled but simply put under a wig. All of this means less handling/brushing due to less need to detangle!
It vastly increases the likelihood that I GHE.
I just got two new wigs recently. The straight one looks less wiggy on than does the slightly wavy one, which is very thin but looks large on my head (as I discussed above). The wavy one is also quite, quite shiny. I have tried flour and dry shampoo. They helped, but I think I'm going to go in with vinegar, as a previous wig challenge post advises.

(photos enlarge)


----------



## trclemons (Oct 12, 2017)

I switched wigs yesterday and I am currently sporting the Janet Collection Mommy 5 wig.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 13, 2017)

So I need to give my hair a break from installs and I have a wedding at the end of the month and this wig needs to look phenomenal. Can someone please refer to where I can get a high quality lace front wig? I'm soooo scared and I don't really trust youtubers.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 13, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy ,

View attachment 413507 View attachment 413509 View attachment 413511 View attachment 413513

I don't see a big head. The wig fits your face. In fact you look quite dainty and feminine. I think you look cute in your wig.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 13, 2017)

FemmeFatale said:


> So I need to give my hair a break from installs and I have a wedding at the end of the month and this wig needs to look phenomenal. Can someone please refer to where I can get a high quality lace front wig? I'm soooo scared and I don't really trust youtubers.



I don't know because I only wear cheap, synthetic, lace front wigs. Someone's bound to come and help you, though! Good luck!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 13, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I switched wigs yesterday and I am currently sporting the Janet Collection Mommy 5 wig.
> 
> View attachment 413515



Look at you! Is that a flower in your hair on your right side? Skin is creamy and flawless, teeth are gleaming and you are just glowing. You are looking good.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @YvetteWithJoy ,
> 
> View attachment 413507 View attachment 413509 View attachment 413511 View attachment 413513
> 
> I don't see a big head. The wig fits your face. In fact you look quite dainty and feminine. I think you look cute in your wig.



Thanks so much! The feedback helps: It feels strange wearing fake hair. I'm going to let it work for my retention, though. 

You were DOING it in that red wig!

For some reason completely straight wigs look okay. But with even the slightest texture -- like the one on the mannequin -- my head and hair look huge and so it screams "WIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGG!" LOL. I have no idea why!

Once I twist my hair again, I'll wear that pictured wavy one for the first time and snap a picture.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much! The feedback helps: It feels strange wearing fake hair. I'm going to let it work for my retention, though.
> 
> You were DOING it in that red wig!
> 
> ...



Ahm...most of my wigs scream, "Wig!" But I don't care. I like to wear head wraps, too.
This one gentlemen who owns a small bar in my neighborhood said to me, "Take that wrap off your head and let your hair hang loose like you had it the other day."
I was like, "That's a wig."
He said, "I don't care [it looked good to me].

You aren't trying to be a double agent who must move undetected between country borders, or else you'll lose your life. Wigs aren't disguises. Most wigs look wiggy, especially in person. It takes practice , skills and confidence to make them look like real hair. But even with all that, it can be hit or miss.

Just enjoy yourself and have fun while you are protecting your hair. Count your blessings that you don't HAVE to wear a wig because you are completely bald. That situation is a reality for MANY women!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ahm...most of my wigs scream, "Wig!" But I don't care. I like to wear head wraps, too.
> This one gentlemen who owns a small bar in my neighborhood said to me, "Take that wrap off your head and let your hair hang loose like you had it the other day."
> I was like, "That's a wig."
> He said, "I don't care [it looked good to me].
> ...



 at the bolded.

Helpful, sis. Thanks.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> at the bolded.
> 
> Helpful, sis. Thanks.



I posted and then edited a little bit more. You may want to go back and take a look at post #379 of this thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ahm...most of my wigs scream, "Wig!" But I don't care. I like to wear head wraps, too.
> This one gentlemen who owns a small bar in my neighborhood said to me, "Take that wrap off your head and let your hair hang loose like you had it the other day."
> I was like, "That's a wig."
> He said, "I don't care [it looked good to me].
> ...



Mm.  So true. Thank you for infusing this perspective.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 13, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Count your blessings that you don't HAVE to wear a wig because you are completely bald. That situation is a reality for MANY women!


Amen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much! The feedback helps: It feels strange wearing fake hair. I'm going to let it work for my retention, though.
> 
> You were DOING it in that red wig!
> 
> ...



 , @Chicoro. How are you?

Here is me in the wavy wig from above.

I am taking your advice and just enjoying.  Thanks, again.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> , @Chicoro. How are you?
> 
> Here is me in the wavy wig from above.
> 
> ...


It's cute . Enjoy life as we only have one .


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 15, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Here are all the girls.....The 5 new ones are all on the 1st row.
> View attachment 412499


 Is that Outre Neesha in the front row?

@trclemons


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> , @Chicoro. How are you?
> 
> Here is me in the wavy wig from above.
> 
> ...



Hello! I'm doing well, and thank you for asking! Looks like you are doing good because you are enjoying yourself! The wig looks cute, to me.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I switched wigs yesterday and I am currently sporting the Janet Collection Mommy 5 wig.
> 
> View attachment 413515


I wet the Mommy wig and styled her a little differently.  She's a little more sassy now, so I'll rock her in this style for the rest of the week.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 16, 2017)

So ladies, fall is here (and with the two degree drop in temperature) it’s time for my wigs to come back. 

I want a 360 lace front wig, I’m going through YouTube to find one I like.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 16, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I wet the Mommy wig and styled her a little differently.  She's a little more sassy now, so I'll rock her in this style for the rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 413793



@trclemons ,
You look elegant and RICH!


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 18, 2017)

@trclemons Your skin is so smooth and pretty! What's your skincare regimen?


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have had this 360 lace wig for about 3 months now. I have been wearing it almost everyday and it STILL looks good (and I will admit that I am not the best at taking care of her like I should lol ). Lately I have been wearing it in its natural wavy state.  I am going to repurchase this one again for sure! I thought I would just post an update, as this my first 360 lace wig.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 18, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> @trclemons Your skin is so smooth and pretty! What's your skincare regimen?


Thank you! 

I use Cream & Coco products (www.creamandcoco.com):  their cleansers (syrup or soap), a toner, rose water & either a facial serum or a moisturizer.  But if I run out of Cream and Coco, I clean my face with Loreal Go Clean Facial Scrub & use an Oil of Olay moisturizer.


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 18, 2017)

@trclemons I didn't even know there was a mommy 5 wig! I have only owned the 1 and the 2. If you have tried a couple, which is your favorite?
When I owned the mommy version 1 wig I was getting complements all day.

It looks great on you btw!



trclemons said:


> I switched wigs yesterday and I am currently sporting the Janet Collection Mommy 5 wig.
> 
> View attachment 413515


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 18, 2017)

Any of you ladies try Outre Neesha and if so did you like it?


----------



## trclemons (Oct 18, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> @trclemons I didn't even know there was a mommy 5 wig! I have only owned the 1 and the 2. If you have tried a couple, which is your favorite?
> When I owned the mommy version 1 wig I was getting complements all day.
> 
> It looks great on you btw!


Thank you!  I've only worn the Mommy 5, so I can't give a comparison right now.  But, I do plan on trying some of the other versions.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 18, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> Any of you ladies try Outre Neesha and if so did you like it?



This wig looks very nice.  Now that it is on sale at Sam's Beauty, I may have to add it to my collection.









 

 

 


        
*Outre Synthetic Lace Front Wig L Part Neesha*




[22]
Item Number : 52637512




Option
Regular Price$54.99
Sams Price$19.99


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 18, 2017)

trclemons said:


> This wig looks very nice.  Now that it is on sale at Sam's Beauty, I may have to add it to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though I saw Neesha in the front row of your wig collection.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 18, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> I though I saw Neesha in the front row of your wig collection.


I have Brenda, but she looks like a shorter version of Neesha.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 18, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I have Brenda, but she looks like a shorter version of Neesha.
> 
> View attachment 414133



@trclemons - let me look up Brenda .


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 21, 2017)

So I'm getting a wig made by a stylist since I didn't want sketchy hair nor my head looking wiggy and crazy. I'm excited and nervous as hell.


----------



## beauti (Oct 21, 2017)

*Still rocking outre jada. I like her so much i will get it in a darker color.*


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Still rocking outre jada. I like her so much i will get it in a darker color.*


I have that one! I bought her after someone posted it in this thread.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Oct 22, 2017)

@gforceroy

If you don't mind can you please share the details of your wig such as company you purchased from and  name/style of wig?

@alex114 

If you don't mind can you please share the details of your wigs such as name/style of wig (which ones you ordered if you like them both)?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been obsessed with lace frontal wig tutorials lately... I want to try making one so badly but my previous attempt at making a closure wig years ago was so unnatural looking!


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have been obsessed with looking on Youtube at lace front wigs as well.  I purchased the Outre Neesha Synthetic lace front and whooooo she is a lot of hair.  I plan to flat iron her.  How are ya'll making sure your synthetic lace front wigs aren't moving int the front? Got to be glued gel? Also, how are you making sure the grids in the lace at the part doesn't show. I plucked her a tiny bit, have concealer, but I still see the grids.  I don't wanna bleach the knots.  I saw some on Youtube using concealer, etc and scar away to make the part in the hair look natural.  Also, saw some people use tan colored wig caps.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 24, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> I have been obsessed with looking on Youtube at lace front wigs as well.  I purchased the Outre Neesha Synthetic lace front and whooooo she is a lot of hair.  I plan to flat iron her.  How are ya'll making sure your synthetic lace front wigs aren't moving int the front? Got to be glued gel? Also, how are you making sure the grids in the lace at the part doesn't show. I plucked her a tiny bit, have concealer, but I still see the grids.  I don't wanna bleach the knots.  I saw some on Youtube using concealer, etc and scar away to make the part in the hair look natural.  Also, saw some people use tan colored wig caps.


I use either Bobby pins or a wig grip. It's a cloth strip that keeps the wig from sliding. I got it on Amazon. Got to be glued doesn't work for me because I oil my edges. 

I use a scar strip underneath the lace and that hides it better than just concealer.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 24, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I use either Bobby pins or a wig grip. It's a cloth strip that keeps the wig from sliding. I got it on Amazon. Got to be glued doesn't work for me because I oil my edges.
> 
> I use a scar strip underneath the lace and that hides it better than just concealer.



Thank you and off to amazon I go .


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sorry for replying late!

@PinkDiamond

Here is the link to the one I got

http://www.lavyhair.com/360-lace-fr...r-130-density-body-wave-human-hair_p1871.html

Truthfully this is my first 360 lace wig which I was excited to try but I should have just saved the money and got the lace front or went all out and got the full lace wig. I don't do any styles that utilize the 360 lace lol.



PinkDiamond said:


> @gforceroy
> 
> If you don't mind can you please share the details of your wig such as company you purchased from and  name/style of wig?
> 
> ...


----------



## trclemons (Oct 28, 2017)

For the past week or so, I have been sporting Sensationnel Fab Fringe in Autumn.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2017)

I was bunning my hair for so long. I finally put on a wig today by Vanessa called Las Jaden and here I am with it on:


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Oct 28, 2017)

I know I am late, but I would still like to join, since this challenge doesn't end until Dec. 31st.

1. *Like this post. *Done

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Until I am Waist to Hip length. So 2-3 more years 

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I plan to keep hair in 11-13 loose braids and wash every 2-3 weeks.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Lead hairs at BSL; need a good 1-1 1/2 inch to be there for sure.

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: *
BSL

7. *Starting Photo*
None at the moment


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I have Brenda, but she looks like a shorter version of Neesha.
> 
> View attachment 414133


This one looks interesting @trclemons. I might have to look into that one as well.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I was bunning my hair for so long. I finally put on a wig today by Vanessa called Las Jaden and here it is:



@Aggie,
Is that you in the photo you posted of the Las Jaden win by Vanessa?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> I know I am late, but I would still like to join, since this challenge doesn't end until Dec. 31st.
> 
> 1. *Like this post. *Done
> 
> ...



Hey @Kay96 ,

Welcome to the challenge! It's never too late to start. Technically, we cut the wig-wearing season into 2 parts for a single year. From January to March-ish. Then we stop for Summer. Then we start again for Fall. So, I'd say you were right on time.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Oct 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Hey @Kay96 ,
> 
> Welcome to the challenge! It's never too late to start. Technically, we cut the wig-wearing season into 2 parts for a single year. From January to March-ish. Then we stop for Summer. Then we start again for Fall. So, I'd say you were right on time.


Thank you, Chicoro. FYI, you’re one of my inspirations  (so corny, but I thought I’d let you know).


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Thank you, Chicoro. FYI, you’re one of my inspirations  (so corny, but I thought I’d let you know).



Aww, that's sweet! I saw that reference to _'lead hairs'_!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie,
> Is that you in the photo you posted of the Las Jaden win by Vanessa?


Yes it is hon - just seeing this. That's a gorgeous wig and I think I have multiples of it in my stash .


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 30, 2017)

@trclemons ,
I'm confused. So on December 31st, are we showing the progress of our *real* hair? Or, does your note mean that we just need to come in here with any kind of update on 1 of the four dates? There's no [real] hair reveal date for our Wig Challenge, right? Thank you in advance!

Part of your note from the original post: 

...Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:

1. *March 31st*

2. *June 30th*

3. *September 30th*

4. *December 31st*


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes it is hon - just seeing this. That's a gorgeous wig and I think I have multiples of it in my stash .



I can't snicker at you, myself. I have my own favorite wig, too. I bought (3) of the same wig! It's that red one I posted about somewhere in this thread.


----------



## angelmilk (Nov 4, 2017)

Made this unit with 3 bundles of Brazilian water wave and a frontal. I’m never leaving the wig life lol


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @trclemons ,
> I'm confused. So on December 31st, are we showing the progress of our *real* hair? Or, does your note mean that we just need to come in here with any kind of update on 1 of the four dates? There's no [real] hair reveal date for our Wig Challenge, right? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Part of your note from the original post:
> ...


I just provided examples of what we can post to keep the thread alive, but none of the examples are required.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2017)

I've switched to my Outre Shorty wig.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I just provided examples of what we can post to keep the thread alive, but none of the examples are required.



Okay! Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I've switched to my Outre Shorty wig.
> 
> View attachment 415727


That skin is like cream. Just beautiful. I see you got on pearls to match those fabulous pearly white teeth! Looking too cute.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 16, 2017)

This wig is so gorgeous! It looks great on the model, but I wonder how it would look on me. If it looks great on me I would need multiples in different colors


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 16, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> Sorry for replying late!
> 
> @PinkDiamond
> 
> ...



I am now looking at this site for a wig for Christmas. Thanks for sharing the website.


----------



## Melaninme (Nov 16, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? During the winter months.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Weekly deep conditioning, 2-3 days moisturizing my ends through the week and some scalp massages with oil. I'll be keeping my hair in box braids and only wear my wig when I go out.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: BSL*

6. *2017 Hair Length Goal: Another inch by end of year.*

7. *Starting Photo - coming soon.*


----------



## trclemons (Nov 17, 2017)

This is Hollywood SIS Bria....


----------



## angelmilk (Nov 18, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. Done*
> 
> ...




Wigs are the BEST! Met my goal of collarbone length!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 18, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Wigs are the BEST! Met my goal of collarbone length!



Lovely!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 18, 2017)

Melaninme said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. Done*
> 
> ...



Gorgeous wig!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2017)

@trclemons I've  been trying to find a wig with those types of bangs. It never looks good on me  
Yours looks great on you.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 19, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @trclemons I've  been trying to find a wig with those types of bangs. It never looks good on me
> Yours looks great on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

I *WANT *this wig!!! It's $179 dollars. Nerp!I need me a 'wig' job: a job that I do that generates income solely for wig buying.

18 inches, 150 density and human hair. Here's the buy link.

https://www.hairvivi.com/victoria-j...raight-virgin-human-hair-lace-wig.html?ref=45

She is right. Hairvivi is working some kind of voodoo because these wigs don't look like wigs. She cut a bit of baby hair and then all she did was put it on her head and used some gel to glue down the edges.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 20, 2017)

Melaninme said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. Done*
> 
> ...



What wig is this? Do you have a link? TIA! Lovely!


----------



## missyanne (Nov 20, 2017)

Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

missyanne said:


> Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.



I try to glue the wig down on the wig cap.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 20, 2017)

trclemons said:


> For the past week or so, I have been sporting Sensationnel Fab Fringe in Autumn.


I love this!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 21, 2017)

trclemons said:


> For the past week or so, I have been sporting Sensationnel Fab Fringe in Autumn.


I bought this last night can't wait to get it.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2017)

Melaninme said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. Done*
> 
> ...


Is this picture of a wig or you natural hair? If it is a wig, what's the name?


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 21, 2017)

missyanne said:


> Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.


I drench mine in castor oil before putting the wig on. This won't work if you use got to be glue to keep the lace down, because the gel won't stick to the oil. 

This blogger wears swig caps under her wig, which is on my "to try" list: http://www.primadonna-style.com/2014/08/swigcap-pure-silk-wig-cap-review.html

There are also satin ones: http://www.gmbshair.com/stonsahaca.html

Something else I would suggest is to limit the amount of time you wear your wig. I don't wear mine at home, and it's the last thing I put on before I leave the house. Also, no sleeping, coloring, etc. in the wig. Nothing where your wig would be moving around and rubbing on your hairline.


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 21, 2017)

missyanne said:


> Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.


I put mine in behind my hair line. I also sowed a string of satin around the perimeter of my wig.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 22, 2017)

missyanne said:


> Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.



The WIG GRIP!!!! best thing ever. Plus I have been faithfully using Edge Entity morning and night. I wash my edges each time I was my face (morning and night) to remove any residue from styling products. And finally I massage almost daily.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 22, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> The WIG GRIP!!!! best thing ever. Plus I have been faithfully using Edge Entity morning and night. I wash my edges each time I was my face (morning and night) to remove any residue from styling products. And finally I massage almost daily.


Wig grips are amazing! Except I have a huge head so mine is getting stretched out a little.


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 22, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> The WIG GRIP!!!! best thing ever. Plus I have been faithfully using Edge Entity morning and night. I wash my edges each time I was my face (morning and night) to remove any residue from styling products. And finally I massage almost daily.


Yes the wig grip is a god send!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Nov 27, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I *WANT *this wig!!! It's $179 dollars. Nerp!I need me a 'wig' job: a job that I do that generates income solely for wig buying.
> 
> 18 inches, 150 density and human hair. Here's the buy link.
> 
> ...


@Chicoro I just bought this unit for my mom as a Christmas gift! They’re having a Black Friday sale for $30 off their lace front wigs and $40 the 360 lace wigs. I paid $144 for the unit. I also ordered one of their kinky curly units for myself :-3 
The reviews for this company online are wonderful. I can’t wait to see my mom try on the hair! I think it will suit her well.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 28, 2017)

missyanne said:


> Ladies how are you protecting your edges under the wigs.? My edges are very thin.


I spritz my hair nightly with my DIY liquid leave in and I alternate between adding creamy leave in to my hair or JBCO/HBCO to my scalp.  I put on my plastic cap and bonnet and massage my scalp (with special attention to all of my perimeter) and GHE overnight.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 28, 2017)

If anyone is interested in hosting/starting the 2018 thread, please let us know.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 28, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Wig grips are amazing! Except I have a huge head so mine is getting stretched out a little.





LostInAdream said:


> Yes the wig grip is a god send!



Adds wig grip to cart...


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 29, 2017)

trclemons said:


> If anyone is interested in hosting/starting the 2018 thread, please let us know.


I'm interested!


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 29, 2017)

Im going to join you ladies next year. I skipped this year but I just ordered 21 wigs from hairsisters so I guess I'm finna be back in, lol. I've never ordered this many wigs before so I hope they ship everything with no problem.  I paid with paypal, just in case they try to play me.  I normally just buy from wigtypes but hairsisters had wigs for $4 and $8.  ALL IN NORMAL COLORS!!! I only paid $232 bucks for all of that stuff so I couldn't resist!


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 29, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> Im going to join you ladies next year. I skipped this year but I just ordered 21 wigs from hairsisters so I guess I'm finna be back in, lol. I've never ordered this many wigs before so I hope they ship everything with no problem.  I paid with paypal, just in case they try to play me.  I normally just buy from wigtypes but hairsisters had wigs for $4 and $8.  ALL IN NORMAL COLORS!!! I only paid $232 bucks for all of that stuff so I couldn't resist!


Did you say 21?


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 29, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Did you say 21?



Yes, and I'm praying they arrive when my husband is at work, lol.

Sensationnel Inna x 3 (I call this wig my "scarf wig" when its cold)
Freetress Ursula x 3 (love this wig for work)
Outre Tisha (excited to try this one--never really did a half wig before)
Outre Donna
Outre Irene 
Outre Honey
Outre Abella
Outre Evonne
Outre Paris
Outre Lydia
Outre 4C-Coily
Outre Sherise
Outre Nancy x 2 (standard basic beanie wig)
Outre Pam
Its A Half Wig Ellie
Model Model Moon Walk


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 29, 2017)

@Evallusion Wow!!!! That's quite a haul!!!

I will be joining you ladies also in 2018.  I recently purchased 5 wigs and I think I'm ready to start wearing them out and in rotation! 

Friday Night Hair - GLS95
Friday Night Hair - GLS64 

BlackHairSpray.com:
FreeTress Hania - 23033
Outre Keri - DR2730
FreeTress Danity - OP27


I'm in love with the Keri wig! The first time I wore it, I got a lot of compliments.  I didn't gel it down tho so I'm working on perfecting gelling it down and I think I want to pluck some hair so it doesn't look too wiggy but other than that, I'm ready to put this hair away!!!


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 29, 2017)

mzpurp said:


> @Evallusion Wow!!!! That's quite a haul!!!
> 
> I will be joining you ladies also in 2018.  I recently purchased 5 wigs and I think I'm ready to start wearing them out and in rotation!
> 
> ...


Where did you find Keri? I was looking for one a while ago but it was sold out everywhere.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 29, 2017)

mzpurp said:


> @Evallusion Wow!!!! That's quite a haul!!!
> 
> I will be joining you ladies also in 2018.  I recently purchased 5 wigs and I think I'm ready to start wearing them out and in rotation!
> 
> ...



Yes, should last me the whole year! FNH makes some nice wigs!!


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 29, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> Yes, and I'm praying they arrive when my husband is at work, lol.
> 
> Sensationnel Inna x 3 (I call this wig my "scarf wig" when its cold)
> Freetress Ursula x 3 (love this wig for work)
> ...



You are not messing around lol.


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 29, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Where did you find Keri? I was looking for one a while ago but it was sold out everywhere.



She is on Amazon.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 29, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Where did you find Keri? I was looking for one a while ago but it was sold out everywhere.



BlackHairSpray.com


----------



## trclemons (Nov 29, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I'm interested!


Excellent!  I look forward to joining your 2018 Wig Challenge.  Thank you!!!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm currently rocking the Outre Isabel in U1B/2730.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I'm currently rocking the Outre Isabel in U1B/2730.
> 
> View attachment 417705View attachment 417707



You look so classy and elegant!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 2, 2017)

They arrived and my husband WAS NOT HOME!!! Yay!! I can hear him now "Another box!?!?"

Lol. Let me to break this box down...


----------



## trclemons (Dec 2, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> You look so classy and elegant!


Thank you!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 3, 2017)

I need some ideas for my 2018 wigs. I want to branch out and try new things but I's scurred...


----------



## beauti (Dec 3, 2017)

*@Evallusion madam make sure you come back with pics of every one of those! I'm excited like its OUR haul *


----------



## beauti (Dec 3, 2017)

*Ok so I have a Christmas party coming up and I think I'm gonna wear a half wig for a more realistic look. I will have to straighten the perimeter of my hair though ugh! 

Well here's a list of half wigs I think are cute
Freetress flatter girl
Its a half wig portia
Its a wig natural yaki long
Its a wig alexandra
Outre dominican straight
Sensationnel pearl

Sensationnel boutique bundles kinky straight

Outre brazilian boutique volume pressed

Outre brazilian boutique sleek pressed

Outre brazilian boutique body
Newborn free fatima

Now I gotta figure out which 1 to wear 

Oh and I'm down for 2018 wig challenge!  I will hang until April-ish*


----------



## King of Sorrow (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm out of this challenge. 

I did get a good inch or so in the last 3 months (slow grower) but I got tired of dealing with a wig. I'm sure I'll soon tire of this as well and go back under wigs but for now, I'm rocking' up dos and pinned styles.

Will still lurk, tho.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm going to DR and I have no idea what kind of wig to do. I was thinking curly at first, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 4, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I need some ideas for my 2018 wigs. I want to branch out and try new things but I's scurred...


Are you wanting to try new colors, new styles or both?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

This challenge has helped me to learn how to choose good wigs for me. I have become a skilled and confident wig wearer. I have learned so much from participating in this thread and from being privy to all your lovely wigs. Thank you everyone.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been lurking in this thread, as it's about that time when I start wanting to put my hair away.

@IslandMummy sold me on that Hania wig, I'm gonna order her this week.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 5, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> I've been lurking in this thread, as it's about that time when I start wanting to put my hair away.
> 
> @IslandMummy sold me on that Hania wig, I'm gonna order her this week.


My boo!!! Hania is hands down my favorite wig.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 5, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> My boo!!! Hania is hands down my favorite wig.



It's really cute from what I've seen. And the length is pretty close to mine when my hair is straightened.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 5, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Are you wanting to try new colors, new styles or both?


Both. I always do either shoulder length or BSL-MBL, black or burgundy, or bangs or a side part. Some combination of that.  I need more variety, like you.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll probably be starting the 2018 thread around the 20th or so.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 5, 2017)

I am currently looking for a synthetic bob wig with bangs _*HELP *_


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 5, 2017)

The Wig Co, Mimi




ms.tatiana said:


> I am currently looking for a synthetic bob wig with bangs _*HELP *_


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 5, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> The Wig Co, Mimi



I have a big head and fat face


----------



## BonBon (Dec 5, 2017)

Lol the men in the office complimenting my cheap bob wig. 

Long hair is definitely a downgrade for my face. Compliments rain in at shoulder length or shorter.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Evallusion madam make sure you come back with pics of every one of those! I'm excited like its OUR haul *


 
Lol.  Most definitely!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 6, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> Yes, and I'm praying they arrive when my husband is at work, lol.
> 
> *Sensationnel Inna* x 3 (I call this wig my "scarf wig" when its cold)
> Freetress Ursula x 3 (love this wig for work)
> ...



Sensationnel Inna is my all time favorite, it's also the wig I have on in my picture.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 6, 2017)

Found my wig with bangs, just brought Marcella Wig not a bob but it will have to do


----------



## mzpurp (Dec 7, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> The Wig Co, Mimi



This is so cute, adding to my list.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2017)

trclemons said:


> *WELCOME TO THE 2017 WIG CHALLENGE! *​
> Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.
> 
> 
> ...




This was a really active and inviting Challenge. Thank you so much to you @trclemons ! I had a great time in this thread. Thanks for making this fun and welcoming.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> This was a really active and inviting Challenge. Thank you so much to you @trclemons ! I had a great time in this thread. Thanks for making this fun and welcoming.


It was a pleasure hosting this thread.  You and all of the other ladies provided such great input.  I thoroughly enjoyed it and I wish you all the best in your healthy hair journeys.


----------



## angelmilk (Dec 8, 2017)

Sensationnel Edina...in love with this navy color!


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 9, 2017)

So I’m an idiot, and ripped the lace on the Hania wig, so I had to order a new one: 

This weekend, I’m gonna wash and straighten my hair so I have starting pics for the 2018 challenge.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 9, 2017)

angelmilk said:


> Sensationnel Edina...in love with this navy color!


Oh sis yesssss


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 9, 2017)

Next year I think I’m going to spend some coins on a lace wig 

Hair vivi is calling me


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2017)

I enjoyed this challenge too. I stopped wearing wigs for the last maybe 4 months of the year, but I wanna start back up again in January.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 9, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> So I’m an idiot, and ripped the lace on the Hania wig, so I had to order a new one:
> 
> This weekend, I’m gonna wash and straighten my hair so I have starting pics for the 2018 challenge.


I know that feeling. I did it twice in the span of a month.


----------



## beauti (Dec 9, 2017)

*So I changed my mind about wearing a half wig to the Christmas party. I'm just not ready to straighten my hair yet, small portion of it or not. So I ordered Bisa in a 1B. I plan on straightening her like I straightened Jada.*


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 10, 2017)

beauti said:


> *So I changed my mind about wearing a half wig to the Christmas party. I'm just not ready to straighten my hair yet, small portion of it or not. So I ordered Bisa in a 1B. I plan on straightening her like I straightened Jada.*


I'm wearing Jada right now! I love this one so much, I need to get it in other colors ASAP.


----------



## beauti (Dec 10, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I'm wearing Jada right now! I love this one so much, I need to get it in other colors ASAP.


*Yes Jada is my boo thang! I wear her every time I go out! She was kinda too textured for me though so I straightened her and laid the crown down with mousse. Do you wear her as is?





*


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 10, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Yes Jada is my boo thang! I wear her every time I go out! She was kinda too textured for me though so I straightened her and laid the crown down with mousse. Do you wear her as is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now I'm wearing her as is but I haven't even plucked the part yet. I just threw a Santa hat over her and called it a day.


----------



## beauti (Dec 10, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> For now I'm wearing her as is but I haven't even plucked the part yet. I just threw a Santa hat over her and called it a day.


*Oh ok I'm sure it was cute! I plucked mine but not too much. She's definitely one to stock up on. *


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 12, 2017)

So, I got my other Hania wig, but I'm confused. Mine didn't have that swoop bang I've seen in some videos, it actually doesn't look that different from a regular ole bob wig I found on Amazon last year.

And it was a little too puffy for me so I flat ironed and cut it a little bit. I like it, and it's cute, but I have no idea why it doesn't look the way I thought it would.

I'd post pics, but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 12, 2017)

Sumra said:


> Lol the men in the office complimenting my cheap bob wig.
> *
> Long hair is definitely a downgrade for my face.* Compliments rain in at shoulder length or shorter.



Same. 

Anything longer than shoulder length does nothing for me. The wigs I've gotten the most compliments on are really short, like less than chin length.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 12, 2017)

ClassyJSP said:


> Sensationnel Inna is my all time favorite, it's also the wig I have on in my picture.


Yes! I get complimented on this one a lot. I usually just get it in the #2 but I've decided to try the dr 27 this time.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 12, 2017)

Has anyone had any problems ordering from ebonyline? I placed an order on the 1st still no tracking number or package but the money was withdrawn from my account


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 12, 2017)

ClassyJSP said:


> Has anyone had any problems ordering from ebonyline?


Yes. They'll lie and tell you things are in stock when they aren't.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 12, 2017)

I've switched again and now I'm wearing the Model Lace Front Clover wig.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 14, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> They arrived and my husband WAS NOT HOME!!! Yay!! I can hear him now "Another box!?!?"
> 
> Lol. Let me to break this box down...




*taps on shoulder

Where and how are you gonna hide all those from the hubby?


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 14, 2017)

BrownSkinQT said:


> *taps on shoulder
> 
> Where and how are you gonna hide all those from the hubby?



We have this huge leather trunk at the foot of our bed. They ALL fit inside!!! It was like Tetris!! I was sooo happy!


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 16, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> We have this huge leather trunk at the foot of our bed. They ALL fit inside!!! It was like Tetris!! I was sooo happy!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, so I just glued my wig to my head accidentally.

More details to come when I'm awake/sober.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I've been wearing Outre 4c coily for about a week now and y'all... y'all...this wig is so bomb. I haven't been much of anywhere this week but I did go to the mall. Heads have been turning by women and men alike. It's similar length to my natural hair so I feels sort of like I have my hair out. I haven't taken any of my edges out. I just slick them back with edge control. The only down side to this wig is working out. It's a lot of hair and I'm not wearing a hot wig to hot yoga and other classes. I've had to settle with wearing a head wrap or baseball cap to cover these cornrows in order to workout.
> 
> I haven't been this happy with my hair regimen in years. My hair was pretty dry from the updo I kept for 3 weeks so now I'm experimenting with saturating my hair with water every 1-2 days. Hopefully nothing goes wrong.
> 
> I'll try to add a pic soon.


I know this is an older post but would you mind sharing whether you customized the BBH 4c wig? I just bought it and don't know what to do with it to make it look more natural besides comb it out and cut it (although I don't know where to cut).


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 17, 2017)

meka72 said:


> I know this is an older post but would you mind sharing whether you customized the BBH 4c wig? I just bought it and don't know what to do with it to make it look more natural besides comb it out and cut it (although I don't know where to cut).


Hi meka! Yes I did customize it. I didn’t like the diva cut shape it came in so I straightened the roots of the hair with a flat iron to add length to the bottom and sides. I picked and fluffed the hair but I did not comb out the curls. Also I pulled the front forward and and pinned it at the root to make bangs. I hardly ever wore a leave out. If you do, you can just wet set some twists on small perm rods then twist your curls into the wig. A leave out is really not needed. I got the half wig version btw. The wig ages well and got better with time to me. I kept it over 2 months wearing it everyday. Keep working with it but I wouldn’t comb out the curls.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you guys already started the 2018 Challenge yet? I want to join. I wear wigs pretty much exclusively as protective styles and plan to continue this in 2018. My hair is currently straddling the line between MBL and WL and I'm trying to cross it by my Birthday in April 2018.

I plan to wear a rotation of units I purchased from RPGHair and PremierLaceWigs. All bobs and I love every single one of them .


----------



## meka72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks @Bunnyhaslonghair! My hair styling skills are so bad such that I need all the help that I can get.


----------



## bubbles12345 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tips on preventing hair line damage while wigging? And keeping the hair underneath moisturezed in general?

And tips on buying or making type 4 natural hair wigs?


----------



## trclemons (Dec 17, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Have you guys already started the 2018 Challenge yet? I want to join. I wear wigs pretty much exclusively as protective styles and plan to continue this in 2018. My hair is currently straddling the line between MBL and WL and I'm trying to cross it by my Birthday in April 2018.
> 
> I plan to wear a rotation of units I purchased from RPGHair and PremierLaceWigs. All bobs and I love every single one of them .


@sarumoki is hosting the 2018 Challenge.  She will probably start it soon.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 17, 2017)

My edges came back full since using the wig grip.

Also, I just bought some satin lined wig caps. If you want I can post the link. 

I can't help with the wigs because I usually wear straight or body wave texture haha



bubbles12345 said:


> Tips on preventing hair line damage while wigging? And keeping the hair underneath moisturezed in general?
> 
> And tips on buying or making type 4 natural hair wigs?


----------



## bubbles12345 (Dec 17, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> My edges came back full since using the wig grip.
> 
> Also, I just bought some satin lined wig caps. If you want I can post the link.
> 
> I can't help with the wigs because I usually wear straight or body wave texture haha


 Yes can you post the link to the satin wig caps?

So you wear both the wig grip and wig cap at the same time?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 17, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> My edges came back full since using the wig grip.
> 
> Also, I just bought some satin lined wig caps. If you want I can post the link.
> 
> I can't help with the wigs because I usually wear straight or body wave texture haha



I'd like the link to . I've been doing a bootleg version of this for a while, but I think I'd much prefer an all in one option.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok ladies, blow dried my hair today and after measuring my hair I'm a cool 16 inches. After my trim, I'm still in the land of  "longer then MBL, but not quite WL" . Here is a shot of my hair post blow dry.


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 17, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Have you guys already started the 2018 Challenge yet? I want to join. I wear wigs pretty much exclusively as protective styles and plan to continue this in 2018. My hair is currently straddling the line between MBL and WL and I'm trying to cross it by my Birthday in April 2018.
> 
> I plan to wear a rotation of units I purchased from RPGHair and PremierLaceWigs. All bobs and I love every single one of them .


Which ones do you have?
I need a bob in my life.


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 17, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> My edges came back full since using the wig grip.
> 
> Also, I just bought some satin lined wig caps. If you want I can post the link.
> 
> I can't help with the wigs because I usually wear straight or body wave texture haha


Link please


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 18, 2017)

@LostInAdream , @bubbles12345, @EnExitStageLeft
Here is the link! 

https://shopebonicurls.com/products/satin-lined-wig-cap


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 18, 2017)

LostInAdream said:


> Which ones do you have?
> I need a bob in my life.


 Here is the bob I have from RPG Hair 

 
Here is a pic of me wearing it 
 

I can’t link it directly from my phone but it’s the: 
*150% Density Yaki Bob Hairstyle Indian Remy Hair Glueless Lace Front Wigs [LFW44]*

My wigs from Premier Lace Wigs are all 18 inch stock wigs, I customized and cut myself. 
 
 
Any of their stock wigs will do. 

HTH’s


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 20, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Yeah, so I just glued my wig to my head accidentally.
> 
> More details to come when I'm awake/sober.




Any updates?


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 20, 2017)

BrownSkinQT said:


> Any updates?


I completely forgot about this!

Basically, I almost never use got2be glue to lay down my wig, but I did on Saturday because I couldn't find my wig grip and I was going to a party. I went a little ham with the application because I wanted it to stay put but then I couldn't get it off no matter how hard I tried. So I yanked it off and took off a little bit of skin. Ouch.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 20, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I completely forgot about this!
> 
> Basically, I almost never use got2be glue to lay down my wig, but I did on Saturday because I couldn't find my wig grip and I was going to a party. I went a little ham with the application because I wanted it to stay put but then I couldn't get it off no matter how hard I tried. So I yanked it off and took off a little bit of skin. Ouch.




Whooo, chile!!!!  You couldn't have used oil to loosen it?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 21, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I completely forgot about this!
> 
> Basically, I almost never use got2be glue to lay down my wig, but I did on Saturday because I couldn't find my wig grip and I was going to a party. I went a little ham with the application because I wanted it to stay put but then I couldn't get it off no matter how hard I tried. So I yanked it off and took off a little bit of skin. Ouch.



Oh no! I’m so sorry that happened! Next time splash some warm water on it. The Got 2b Glued dissolves easily in water, which is why it’s such a popular alternative to wig glue/tape.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2017)

*Merry Christmas* (in my FreeTress Nia Girl wig)!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2017)

trclemons said:


> *Merry Christmas* (in my FreeTress Nia Girl wig)!!!
> 
> View attachment 419869



You are always smiling! I feel like your job is related to helping people by providing them with or getting them services to help them maintain their dignity. That's what POPS off the screen and touches me in my feelings and my Spirit about you.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed that tomorrow I won't be lazy and I'll do my length check.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I've switched again and now I'm wearing the Model Lace Front Clover wig.
> 
> View attachment 418551


Kaaaayute girl!

I started to wear my Friday Night Hair GLS 64 again. It's still holding up strong and making me look fly!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 28, 2017)

I have to remember to join the 2018 wig challenge.  I have a love/hate relationship with wigs because I have a watermelon head and they don't always fit the way I want them to.  I'm thinking of ordering her... I also have a kinky curly lace front from Yvonne (pictured in my avi) that I loooove.... I just don't know how I'd look with a bob and bangs with this big head.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 28, 2017)

bellatiamarie said:


> I have to remember to join the 2018 wig challenge.  I have a love/hate relationship with wigs because I have a watermelon head and they don't always fit the way I want them to.  I'm thinking of ordering her... I also have a kinky curly lace front from Yvonne (pictured in my avi) that I loooove.... I just don't know how I'd look with a bob and bangs with this big head.



I love Yvonne hair! I used their wefted kinky curly hair to make a u part that I wore for months. The curls are so pretty! I haven’t tried their wigs though. How do they fit you? My head is a little larger than average so I know how hard it can be to find a good fit. I’ve been ordering from Premier Lace Wigs and OMG Queen because they offer custom wig sizing but are still affordable.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 28, 2017)

bellatiamarie said:


> I have to remember to join the 2018 wig challenge.  I have a love/hate relationship with wigs because I have a watermelon head and they don't always fit the way I want them to.  I'm thinking of ordering her... I also have a kinky curly lace front from Yvonne (pictured in my avi) that I loooove.... I just don't know how I'd look with a bob and bangs with this big head.


I have a huge head too and I've rocked a wig similar to that with no problem.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 28, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok ladies, blow dried my hair today and after measuring my hair I'm a cool 16 inches. After my trim, I'm still in the land of  "longer then MBL, but not quite WL" . Here is a shot of my hair post blow dry.
> 
> View attachment 419061


 Lovely hair


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 28, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I love Yvonne hair! I used their wefted kinky curly hair to make a u part that I wore for months. The curls are so pretty! I haven’t tried their wigs though. How do they fit you? My head is a little larger than average so I know how hard it can be to find a good fit. I’ve been ordering from Premier Lace Wigs and OMG Queen because they offer custom wig sizing but are still affordable.



Yes!!! I love their kinky curly wefted hair as well.  I’ve ordered from them many times!! I usually get my wefted hair sewn in though.  The kinky curly lace front fits well I just have to lay my hair down right. I’ll have to look into OMG Queen and Premier.    I have a few units but I want to buy at least 2 more to get me through the first 6 months of the year.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 28, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I have a huge head too and I've rocked a wig similar to that with no problem.



  I’m glad somebody understands my struggle.


----------

